# Surefire LX2



## smu616 (Jun 19, 2009)

Incase anyone cares, Surfire is listing the LX2 on their website now. Can't order directly from them yet but says its availible through their retailers.

Shane


----------



## Joe18 (Jun 19, 2009)

I might have some money here pretty soon and I'm either getting one of these or a G2L with a malkoff M60L. I have to admit that I'm leaning on the LX2 because of the size, modes, and overall coolness factor. Any body have one yet?


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Looking at the specs, it's shorter than the L2, isn't it? Definitely a nicer light than my L2. I see that the low level is 15 'SF' lumens. Too high, as usual, especially for what the TIR hotspot is like at close range (like for map reading, etc).
Maybe the low will be more appropriate on 1x17670...?:tinfoil:

Edit: I see that they are claiming 'waterproof to 1m' rather than 'weatherproof', which is for previous lights like the L1.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 19, 2009)

I doubt it as this just hit CP - anyone who had one by now would have already posted something.

I think I may wander over to my local PX and see if they happen to have one on the shelf.

I'm just not impressed enough to buy one.

-Trevor

Edit - although the constant twist on for either level is a nice touch.


----------



## Joe18 (Jun 19, 2009)

So your saying that 15 SF lumens is more than 15 lumens? If I get one I'll post a review.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jun 19, 2009)

200 Lumens High!!! WAOW, AWESOME. Who has theses?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 19, 2009)

*200* freaking *SureFire lumens*!! Oh yeah!!!! That's like 350 torch lumens...


http://www.surefire.com/LX2-LumaMax


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 19, 2009)

Joe18 said:


> So your saying that 15 SF lumens is more than 15 lumens?


I've spent a fair amount of time on the '10 lumen' low of the SF L1 cree, and compared it to the '20 lumen' Streamlight stylus pro via overhead bounce and direct usage with night-adapted vision (the beam characteristics from both are reasonably similar). The '10 SF lumens' is considerably brighter, and actually painful to use with night-adapted vision. The '15 lumen' low of the older L2 isn't quite as bad because it's so floody. If they're still claiming 15 lumens for the low in the new L2, all in a tight TIR spot, I'm not optimistic as far as it's usability in that situation. My opinion, at least, FWIW.

Even if Streamlight is overrating their output by *100%*, 10 'SF' lumens is still higher than that, it seems to me.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 19, 2009)

*Bezel down option:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs*


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jun 19, 2009)

From what i read, Surefire's output claims are not from the emitter as most other flashlight companies. This means that Surfiref's 80 lumens is definitely much more than that. Compared to other companies that claim 200, it's probably around 140- 150, if even that.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 19, 2009)

Joe18 said:


> So your saying that 15 SF lumens is more than 15 lumens? If I get one I'll post a review.


Expect at least 30 "chinese lumens".


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2009)

What happened to the planned 120 lumens? LOL. 200 friggin lumens, thats crazy. It also has the perfect UI. this is like a dream light.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 19, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> *Bezel down option:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs*



*Two-Way Clip!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## TBrogden (Jun 19, 2009)

I suspect it may be too early to ask but is there a way to reduce the 15 lumens? Is it a matter of tweaking a resistor value or is the control embedded in firmware?

Thanks!


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 19, 2009)

SilentK said:


> What happened to the planned 120 lumens? LOL. 200 friggin lumens, thats crazy. It also has the perfect UI. this is like a dream light.




Now if only theyve been holding out on us and plan to do this to the Invictus/Optimus also


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 19, 2009)

If this was out two years ago, I'd have never grabbed a Malkoff.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Now if only theyve been holding out on us and plan to do this to the Invictus/Optimus also



That would be some awesome stuff. i want to know what kind of led they are going to use in the lx2.


----------



## Illum (Jun 19, 2009)

TBrogden said:


> I suspect it may be too early to ask but is there a way to reduce the 15 lumens? Is it a matter of tweaking a resistor value or is the control embedded in firmware?
> 
> Thanks!



we won't know whats cooking until someone pops the hood:laughing:
If any, it might be so simple...surefires driver boards are more complicated than the ones we are used to seeing on DX, et al....how low were you expecting?


----------



## half-watt (Jun 19, 2009)

maybe i missed it? my question is how is the LX2 200 lumens for 2hrs, when the E2DL is 120 lumen for 1.9h, and the new L4 is 120lm for 2h? all three lights are using 2xCR123A right?

my guess, and i certainly could be wrong is that something is a misprint. either the 200lm should be 120lm, or the 2h should be reduced to maybe 1h or 1.2h?

any thoughts, or corrections, from anyone?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh this is definetly my next purchase. I've been waiting for this one. I'll probably put my E1L up for sale to help cover this one....


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 19, 2009)

half-watt said:


> maybe i missed it? my question is how is the LX2 200 lumens for 2hrs, when the E2DL is 120 lumen for 1.9h, and the new L4 is 120lm for 2h? all three lights are using 2xCR123A right?
> 
> my guess, and i certainly could be wrong is that something is a misprint. either the 200lm should be 120lm, or the 2h should be reduced to maybe 1h or 1.2h?
> 
> any thoughts, or corrections, from anyone?


 

The E2DL tested at 210 out the front lumens in MrGman's sphere


SureFire E2DL on high,________210__turn on___________2 primaries__________Brand new as is from Factory!
SureFire E2DL on high,________203__warm.____________2 primaries__________let it run over a minute,
SureFire E2DL on high,________181__warm.____________2 primaries__________w/SF F04 Diffuser, on > 60sec,


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 19, 2009)

This seems like an incredible hike in brightness/efficiency over the (already very bright) E2DL, but of course we haven't seen the runtime plots.

Is it possible that Surefire managed to get hold of the XP-G before anyone else???

EDIT: OK that would explain it.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Also probably a new more efficient driver.....


----------



## TBrogden (Jun 19, 2009)

Illum said:


> we won't know whats cooking until someone pops the hood:laughing:
> If any, it might be so simple...surefires driver boards are more complicated than the ones we are used to seeing on DX, et al....how low were you expecting?




Three to five lumens would be significantly better for me.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 19, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> If this was out two years ago, I'd have never grabbed a Malkoff.



To tell you the truth, even with one of these I'd still carry a Malkoff - in addition to being extremely simple, I love the notion that I can swap out drop-ins for my host and still have a completely viable light.

I'm curious to see how easy it is to trigger the low mode without accidentally slipping into tac output.

-Trevor


----------



## half-watt (Jun 19, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> The E2DL tested at 210 out the front lumens in MrGman's sphere



yes. i am aware of this. however, this begs the question of whether we are talking "SF Lumens" (typically understated), or actual OTF lumens.

your point is certainly valid if we are now comparing "apples to oranges", so to speak. that is, that previously (E2DL and L4) SF was stating their lumen output using a very conservative method, and that now for some reason, for the LX2 at least, SF is using a more realistic OTF number. i don't deny that this can be the case. however, until an empirical test is performed by Mr.G, or until SF provides more info (or Size-15's weigh's in w/his "insider" knowldege), we won't know for sure whether it is a misprint of some sort (either output or burntime), or if SF has changed how they chose to publish output levels for at least the LX2.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 19, 2009)

TBrogden said:


> Three to five lumens would be significantly better for me.



hear ya. it seems to me, and i could certainly be wrong, that even though the E2DL and the LX2 differ in other ways (e.g. tailcap, bezel, etc. -- [according to the SF downloadable PDF catalog, the LX2 now has optics instead of a reflector; so, if it is the same optics as in the E2DL, this is one point in which they no longer differ, i.e. reflector v. optics), that SF may pick their light levels based upon at least two factors: 

1) what levels are most useful for one's intended uses. for example, the E2DL, a blinding tactical level, and a somewhat low observable level, or at the very least a level that can be used for close up work like writing. as the the LX2, perhaps outdoors use with a high level, not so much for tactical use as for long distance spotting, and a lower level still sufficiently bright enough for navigating a trail or taking a nighttime stroll in an area without lights. now, perhaps my assumptions as to what these two lights were designed/intended for is all wrong, in which case i am all wet.

2) perhaps, even though there are other differences b/t the E2DL and the LX2 (as were briefly enumerated above), SF wants make the light sufficiently different in an effort to attract more sales. what i mean is, i already have an E2DL. would i purchase a LX2 if its low level was only 3-5 lumens just to get another SF light somewhat similar in terms of output to the E2DL. in my case (and perhaps others), while i own 28 SF lights, i am NOT a collector who wants to get every single one. i would probably pass on the LX2 if the light levels were the same as the E2DL (i'm assuming here that the LX2 is 200lm OTF just as CPF's very own MrGman tested the E2DL to be also). given that these two lights are different in terms of output levels, and that the higher low level of the LX2 is useful to me for some uses for which the lower low level of the E2DL would prove inadequate, i intend to purchase a LX2. but, that's just me. other will undoubtedly feel differently, and there's nothing wrong with that, IMO.


----------



## SureAddicted (Jun 19, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> Definitely a nicer light than my L2.



It does look nicer, but without knurling I wouldn't call it practical. It's a shame the knurling has gone. I prefer the current lineup. Having said that if it really is 200 Lumens, that could be the deciding factor.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 19, 2009)

SilentK said:


> What happened to the planned 120 lumens? LOL. 200 friggin lumens, thats crazy. It also has the perfect UI. this is like a dream light.


 

Might as well "dream" it is a little less expensive though!


----------



## TBrogden (Jun 19, 2009)

half-watt said:


> what i mean is, i already have an E2DL. would i purchase a LX2 if its low level was only 3-5 lumens just to get another SF light somewhat similar in terms of output to the E2DL.



I understand your perspective completely, however, the high-first of the E2DL is a major (negative) differentiator for me. In fact, while I also have an E2DL, it was actually a stop-gap to get the 120+ lumens and TIR optic while I awaited those attributes in a low-first body. The LX2 is very much in the direction I had hoped but the 15'ish lumens is just too much for my primary use case.


----------



## Not So Bright (Jun 19, 2009)

Surefire might be using the XP-E emitter, or better.

4 Sevens claims 1.8 hrs at 190 lumen's from 2 cr123's.

Now, where can I get one! :thumbsup:


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh wow, if this is as it seems I'd say today is the day Surefire finally caught up. Maybe I'll finally experience this legendary quality. 

I for one appreciate the 15 lumens. I don't need an untralow night vision preserving level; I need a general use level, something that will be adequate for almost everything and won't run the batteries dry. If the low was 3 lumens I'd be forced to blast my campsite with 200 every time I wanted to look around, and then be stuck when the batteries die. 



half-watt said:


> maybe i missed it? my question is how is the LX2 200 lumens for 2hrs, when the E2DL is 120 lumen for 1.9h, and the new L4 is 120lm for 2h? all three lights are using 2xCR123A right?
> 
> my guess, and i certainly could be wrong is that something is a misprint. either the 200lm should be 120lm, or the 2h should be reduced to maybe 1h or 1.2h?
> 
> any thoughts, or corrections, from anyone?



They rate their runtimes crazily... half of them are rated to the end of regulation, others to off, and others to some point inbetween. Look up the specs for G2L vs G3L to see what I'm talking about. So I would guess the LX2 is rated until 50%, or 20, or something else, and the others are rated until regulation cuts out.

Then again, it does say "six times the output of a typical 2-D-cell flashlight." Surefire estimates that at 20lm, and 20*6=120, the output in the catalog...


----------



## cankster (Jun 19, 2009)

If you look at the featured picture it says it is 10 times as bright as a 2 d cell flashlight. That would be 200 lumens.

http://www.surefire.com/lightLX2

Pick 1.

Cankster


----------



## dcycleman (Jun 19, 2009)

well,folks I've been bitching that SF has delayed thier 09 lights, but guess what, I will be the first one jumping right back on that band wagon. sign me up.:nana:


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 19, 2009)

cankster said:


> If you look at the featured picture it says it is 10 times as bright as a 2 d cell flashlight. That would be 200 lumens.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/lightLX2
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. So it looks the the statement here is just a typo.


----------



## cankster (Jun 19, 2009)

I came to the light... said:


> Thanks for the link. So it looks the the statement here is just a typo.



No problem. 

I have been very disappointed in SureFire's improvements as well. But take my word for it. The quality is Legendary. I just had Milkyspit turn an L2 into a 5 lumen low, 700 emitter lumen high flashlight for me. And now I will probably have to get one of these as well.

I can't wait to see the specs for the LX1 when they show up on the website. This could be expensive.

Cankster


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jun 19, 2009)

I came to the light... said:


> I for one appreciate the 15 lumens. I don't need an untralow night vision preserving level; I need a general use level, something that will be adequate for almost everything and won't run the batteries dry. If the low was 3 lumens I'd be forced to blast my campsite with 200 every time I wanted to look around, and then be stuck when the batteries die.




I'm with you here. I never understood the allure of a low low. To each his own.


----------



## cankster (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that the weight changed from 4.2 ounces in the catalog to 3.7 ounces in the vital stats here.

http://www.surefire.com/lightLX2

I can't wait for someone to get one of these and report.

Cankster


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 19, 2009)

half-watt said:


> /my guess, and i certainly could be wrong is that something is a misprint.


 
I'm afraid of the same thing. It doesn't add up. I'm going to give it a week or so to see if we don't have a mis-print.

IF this is no mis-print then this light in my opinion is a MUST HAVE light.

Bill


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Another good one out the chute. I like the low first then further press to high. Also the ability to lock it out at either level is genius.

I'm wondering if the 15 lumens low will be actually around 12ish like my classic L2 powered by the recharegeable?


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitthespot said:


> I'm afraid of the same thing. It doesn't add up. I'm going to give it a week or so to see if we don't have a mis-print.
> 
> IF this is no mis-print then this light in my opinion is a MUST HAVE light.
> 
> Bill



Indeed. If the 200 Lumens is not a type, then I want one too! :devil::shrug:


----------



## RyanA (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd bet it's 200, the question is if that's under-rated or on the money. It's going to be difficult to get much more OTF out of a xr-e (I'd be willing to bet that that's the led being used.) I doubt they'd go so far as to overdrive it.
Even so, I want one.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks good. Hopefully they will all be at least 200 lumens OTF. I'm glad now that I saved up for one.


----------



## Illumination (Jun 20, 2009)

This light is going to SAVE me money... I just scratched a lot of other lights off my list.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 20, 2009)

hmmm... from the looks of it... I won't be stopping myself to spend on another light or two next month...


----------



## Force Attuned (Jun 20, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting a review!


----------



## iapyx (Jun 20, 2009)

Finally 200 SF lumen from one of their upgraded/renewed lights.
Let's hope this is the moment they come with more >200 lm lights soon.
Don't need to tell you guys which lights I mean I guess.

edit: I am dying to get a 200 lm SF, but not this one. (although I'd love to play a bit with the LX2)


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 20, 2009)

i got the printed SureFire catalog that states LX2,
hi: 120 lumens 2 hrs
lo: 15 lumens 30 hrs

:shrug:


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking at the interactive website, the LED used still looks to be XR-E behind the same TIR, not XP-E

Edit: then again, they still have the U2 pictured using a LuxV



One of the figures about the lumens is obviously a typo.
From the regular website:


> SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> *Max Output:* 15/200 lumens*
> *Runtime:* 47/2 hours*
> *low/high settings



From the description box just to the left


> The dual-output LX2 features a high-performance LED capable of producing 200 lumens of blinding white light at its high setting (*six* times the output of a typical two-D-cell flashlight)


 Six times output of a mag = *120* lumens

Interactive website lists the light as producing 200 lumens and 10 times the output of a 2 D cell flashlight.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 20, 2009)

TBrogden said:


> I understand your perspective completely, however, the high-first of the E2DL is a major (negative) differentiator for me...



good point. i had completely forgotten about such. the precise reason you state is the primary reason why i prefer the two-level E2L Outdoorsman over the E2DL for most of my outdoors use. secondary reasons are the longer burntime on HI, though at a lower, yet sufficient level for most of my uses.

many thanks for reminding me.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 20, 2009)

I came to the light... said:


> ...I for one appreciate the 15 lumens. I don't need an untralow night vision preserving level; I need a general use level, something that will be adequate for almost everything and won't run the batteries dry. If the low was 3 lumens I'd be forced to blast my campsite with 200 every time I wanted to look around, and then be stuck when the batteries die.



+1 on all the excellent points that you bring out above.





> They rate their runtimes crazily... half of them are rated to the end of regulation, others to off, and others to some point inbetween. Look up the specs for G2L vs G3L to see what I'm talking about. So I would guess the LX2 is rated until 50%, or 20, or something else, and the others are rated until regulation cuts out.



yes, you're right. i'm quite familiar with this issue as i've built an XL workbook/spreadsheet with all sorts of HL and Flashlight specs, including all the SF's that i currently own. i've also seen many burntime plots. this is the only area where i wish SF would be more conservative and consistent. however, having said that, i spoke with a SF cust. srv. rep. a couple of months ago and he was very forthright with realistic burntime numbers for a number of SF lights which he personally tested for output vs. time. he distinguish b/t at and above a 50lm tactical level and what SF calls "useful" light.




> Then again, it does say "six times the output of a typical 2-D-cell flashlight." Surefire estimates that at 20lm, and 20*6=120, the output in the catalog...




good point. that does speak volumes doesn't it? so, maybe we have 120 conservative "SF" lumens and 200 OTF (similar to what MrG measured for the E2DL). this would agree with the burntime figures listed for the current version of the L4, the E2DL, and the LX2.



i thought i had seen 15lm was a 2D output (i've seen 45 lm and 60 lm output lights claiming 3 and 4 times the o.p. of a 2D. i forget which Mfrs are making this claim, maybe SF???), but my "old-timers" my be actin' up and i be forgettin' the correct number. doesn't really matter, i certainly accept your quote above. maybe 15lm v. 20lm is Mag KryptonStar v. Mag MagnumStar lamps???


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 20, 2009)

MANNNNNNNNNNN just when i decided on my next light, this one has to be released and screw everything up....


----------



## Dan FO (Jun 20, 2009)

I checked with a friend that works for Surefire and it is 200 lumens. It has been upgraded since the 2009 catalog which was put to print in late 2008.


----------



## :)> (Jun 20, 2009)

This will be a hard one to pass up.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, if it really IS 200 lumens OTF, then what I'm eager to see is the upcoming LX1. If that light could put out 120 SureFire lumens for 1 hr. + (the 2009 catalogue specs state 80), then I'm all over it.

Don't know how I'll be able to pay for it, since I bet it will be pushing $200, though....

OK, apologies for wandering slightly off topic...we now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 20, 2009)

So..... WHEN is it out for sale?


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone online stores selling the lx2 since surefire doesn't ship international?


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 20, 2009)

Palestofwhite said:


> Anyone online stores selling the lx2 since surefire doesn't ship international?



No.

You can´t buy one Surefire light from an *american online dealer*, cause Surefire don´t let them export.

It´s a dumb / ridiculous policy...

For example: I live in Brasil, and I can´t buy one Surefire from my trusted american dealers (they can´t export). So I have to buy from brazilian "official" Surefire dealers, and I have to pay 250 dollars for a Surefire E1B Backup. :shakehead

Good for Fenix, 4Sevens, Olight, JetBeam, Nitecore, etc...

If you´re in Singapore, you should buy from a Singapore dealer, I believe...


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, my last post was sometime in February....And my last SF purchase was well over a year ago....probably close to two years. This has me excited as well as the T1A, and I am now scheming ways to come up with the $$ for them. I gotta have these two lights. I just gotta. :thinking:


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 20, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> No.
> 
> You can´t buy one Surefire light from an *american online dealer*, cause Surefire don´t let them export.
> 
> ...


 
You can buy them later at CPFMP, or eBay, or find someone in the US who can forward you the package. It's not such a problem.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna see the beam dispersion


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 20, 2009)

half-watt said:


> +1 on all the excellent points that you bring out above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you about the runtimes. They make the data available, whether via talking with them or in the next year's catalog, but they don't make it apparent. 

I emailed Surefire, so maybe we'll have an answer to the lumen question. 

Just judging my other numbers at surefire.com, Surefire uses 20 lumens. eg, E2DL is 120lm and 6x the output, and L1 is 65lm and over 3x. Then again, that's not an exact number - 15 lumens is also a good estimate. I'm sure other manufacturers use different estimates.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 20, 2009)

Illumination said:


> This light is going to SAVE me money... I just scratched a lot of other lights off my list.


+1!

I'm selling 5 chinese lights for this, so I'll have spare money after getting the LX2.. Thanks SureFire!


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 20, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> So..... WHEN is it out for sale?


 
gee, dun you have to number to the local retailer?


----------



## Tim B (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I've got the numbers to MY local retailers and none of them has it. I hope battery junction gets them soon so I can order from them. I like getting the dozen or more free batteries the give with surefire lights.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 20, 2009)

Tim B said:


> ...I hope battery junction gets them soon so I can order from them...



the following info could reduce my chances of gettin' one of the first batch of LX2's, but i'll share it with my bro's here on CPF anyways...

i could be wrong, but i believe CPF's Mattk of BatteryJunction is a SF distributor of sorts and gets new SF lights a little bit before any (or most) dealers (can't recall where i got that info, however - i've spoken w/Matt by telcon a number of times [got him on "speedial"], but i'm not sure if he told me). they'll probably show up there first is my guess.

i generally purchase my SF lights from MattK, particularly since he's in-State for me and only ~30-40min away by car. i check his website (amongst others) daily for new lights.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Check on Ebay. 



Palestofwhite said:


> Anyone online stores selling the lx2 since surefire doesn't ship international?


----------



## o0o (Jun 20, 2009)

200 lumens high, 15 lumens low is perfect for me.

The disapoint I have is that it is using the TIR optics, which doesn't provide as smooth a beam as I like.

The LX2 with textured reflector would be my preference.

Oh well, I will still get an LX2


----------



## Illumination (Jun 20, 2009)

Palestofwhite said:


> hmmm... from the looks of it... I won't be stopping myself to spend on another light or two next month...



To each his own. I think the SF level switch is awesome; their lights are built really well, and this one should have killer output.


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 20, 2009)

o0o said:


> 200 lumens high, 15 lumens low is perfect for me.
> 
> The disapoint I have is that it is using the TIR optics, which doesn't provide as smooth a beam as I like.
> 
> ...



You could wait for a white A2L - i'm assuming it will not be a TIR so will be more floody...? Even if it is TIR, the low LEDs would be pretty floody.

Same UI and, who knows, maybe they will bump the 120 to 200 like they did with LX2.


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you think that the new Borofloat window coupled with the "special optical coating" they boast about is enough to bump the lumen rating from 120 to 200?

In this: http://www.surefire.com/lightLX2

Click #5

Was this coating advertised as being used on the current TIR lights? I don't remember seeing it mentioned before, or a borofloat window for that matter...

Just a thought.

*EDIT: just found this thread on borofloat* - still not sure if it is more optically clear...?



Well I sold my E2DL yesterday in anticipation of this more monster thrower and I love the UI - I will keep my E2L because of the lower low and loooooong runtimes.

Time will tell what will become of my E1B when the LX1 is released in the next few years  :shakehead

I have a spare L1 cap with delrin shroud from the current light - do you guys think it will work on the LX2? The knurling might be nice to have and tail-standing.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm wondering what the input voltage range is, and if a 17670 or 2xRCR's fall within it. An option for guilt-free lumens just might push me over the edge...


----------



## Scotty007 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hitthespot said:


> I'm afraid of the same thing. It doesn't add up. I'm going to give it a week or so to see if we don't have a mis-print.
> 
> IF this is no mis-print then this light in my opinion is a MUST HAVE light.
> 
> Bill


 

i tend to agree...this might be a misprint because as someone else stated...120 lumens is what surefire says is "6 times the output of a 2 d cell" and the catalog stated that the light would be 120 lumens so maybe the 200 IS a misprint! THAT WOULD SUCK!:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2009)

I was at the B&M shops of two Authorized Surefire dealers just a handful of days ago. No LX2s yet.

I'll believe it when someone actually posts about the new LX2 that they're holding in their hands.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 21, 2009)

sORe-EyEz said:


> gee, dun you have to number to the local retailer?



Local retailers charge an arm and a leg :whoopin:
I'd understand if they charge just an arm, being a business, but with a leg??!


----------



## goldenlight (Jun 21, 2009)

I made the mistake of buying a KL1 head with the TIR optics.

It's the most worthless piece of cr*p flashlight design I have ever seen.

Little tiny square spot with absolutely no spill light. Closest thing I've seen to a completely useless flashlight.

And Surefire continues to make them. 

And people continue to buy them. Like P. T. Barnum said.....

A bright flashlight with TIR optics might be good for a pizza delivery guy to read house numbers.

I sure can't think of any other use for a flashlight with the TIR optics.

But hey: it's a NEW Surefire, so CPF members are lining up like lemmings to pay WAY to much for a light they will play with for awhile, and then put on a shelf.

Big surprise there.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 21, 2009)

Scotty007 said:


> i tend to agree...this might be a misprint because as someone else stated...120 lumens is what surefire says is "6 times the output of a 2 d cell" and the catalog stated that the light would be 120 lumens so maybe the 200 IS a misprint! THAT WOULD SUCK!:thinking:


 
this is what was written earlier by Dan FO in this thread:



Dan FO said:


> I checked with a friend that works for Surefire and it is 200 lumens. It has been upgraded since the 2009 catalog which was put to print in late 2008.


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 21, 2009)

sounds like someone who hasn't seen the new Cree based optics.

BTW my KL1 has a pretty big coverage area past 10 feet.




goldenlight said:


> rants


----------



## Size15's (Jun 21, 2009)

goldenlight said:


> I made the mistake of buying a KL1 head with the TIR optics.
> 
> It's the most worthless piece of cr*p flashlight design I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


SureFire has been on a development journey with their TIR optics - they have evolved them over the years. Their current TIR optic used by the likes of the E2DL, L1, X300, E1L (KX1), E2L, (KX2), M600C (KX2C) & E1B produces a very different beam to the various KL1 TIR optics that were used a few years ago.

If SureFire had not advanced from their KL1's I would agree with you but I suggest you hold judgement on the current state of play until after you've seen the beam from SureFire's current design.

Al


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 21, 2009)

huh? i thought the KX2 is reflector? :shrug:

at least from what i see from my unit...:thinking:


----------



## Size15's (Jun 21, 2009)

sORe-EyEz said:


> huh? i thought the KX2 is reflector? :shrug:
> 
> at least from what i see from my unit...:thinking:


It may appear to look like a reflector but the KX2 uses a TIR optic.

Al


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 21, 2009)

half-watt said:


> [...]SF may pick their light levels based upon at least two factors:
> 
> 1) what levels are most useful for one's intended uses. for example, the E2DL, a blinding tactical level, and a somewhat low observable level, or at the very least a level that can be used for close up work like writing. as the the LX2, perhaps outdoors use with a high level, not so much for tactical use as for long distance spotting, and a lower level still sufficiently bright enough for navigating a trail or taking a nighttime stroll in an area without lights. now, perhaps my assumptions as to what these two lights were designed/intended for is all wrong, in which case i am all wet.
> 2) [product differentiation]


I think you're probably correct for most SF lights, but here's my pet peeve: The tailcap resistor value in the L1 (Luxeon), L1 (Cree), L2, and Aviator is exactly the same. When SF first developed this lineup, it seems like they picked a resistance that provided a decent low on the first models of each. So that's why the L1 (Cree) has a low that many CPF'ers have said is too high - my guess is that SF didn't want to bother having multiple SKU's for essentially one item - the Zwhatever tailcap. I'm assuming they have re-engineered the tailcap for the new outputs to obtain appropriate lows for the new upcoming models. However, I'm also thinking that they will have one resistance value for (collectively) the new LX2, the LX1, and the new Aviator. So again, it may be an engineering compromise between the three, instead of an actual effort to get each one to an individually-appropriate value. I hope to be wrong on this, but next year (or so), us SF crazies will be complaining about how the low on the (LX1, LX2, Aviator, - choose one) isn't where they need it to be.:shrug:
My two lumens,


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 21, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Do you think that the new Borofloat window coupled with the "special optical coating" they boast about is enough to bump the lumen rating from 120 to 200?
> 
> In this: http://www.surefire.com/lightLX2
> 
> ...



Thoughts?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 21, 2009)

Might have helped a tad...but probably a different driver and/or LED are mostly responsible for the bump up. The 47`s 2x123 puts out a little less, 190 OTF lumens I think. It uses a R2...so my guess is the they are also using an R2, driven slightly harder.

Great looking light!


----------



## Illumination (Jun 21, 2009)

Given all of the inconsistencies...is it possible that Surefire is starting to change the way they measure lumen output...to be more on par with other manufacturers?

we won't really know anything definitive about the light until it is in peoples' hands...


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 21, 2009)

Size15's said:


> It may appear to look like a reflector but the KX2 uses a TIR optic.
> 
> Al


 
thanks for enlightening.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 21, 2009)

*The 15/200 Lumens sounds great to me. * As others have said I don't see this as a bathroom light. The TIR is 60/40 for me, as I do like the E1B and E2DL, but since i have them, a reflector might have been nice. The good news is there is always the F04 diffuser!

If the 200 turns out to be actually 120 in the final product, well... we won't talk about that right now... enough sad stories out there... the price is already making me cry.

*Bring on the reviews!*


----------



## half-watt (Jun 21, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> ...When SF first developed this lineup, it seems like they picked a resistance that provided a decent low on the first models of each...my guess is that SF didn't want to bother having multiple SKU's for essentially one item - the Zwhatever tailcap...



excellent point. i hadn't even thought of that. your point does have the ring of truth regarding how modern manufacturing works to minimize costs. good thinking on your part!

many thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2009)

half-watt said:


> excellent point. i hadn't even thought of that. your point does have the ring of truth regarding how modern manufacturing works to minimize costs. good thinking on your part!
> 
> many thanks for enlightening me.


 
Keep in mind that there's another benefit as well. If you somehow damage the tailcap on your A2, for example; you don't have to hunt down a tailcap that's specific for the A2. You can go on eBay or the MarketPlace and buy a used tailcap that came off of a L2. If each tailcap was specific for each model, but also looked exactly the same; you'd have to buy a brand new one just to be certain of perfect function. 

Also, if Surefire decides to goose-step with most of the other companies, regarding rating lumen output, that's going to be the last straw for me. I'll wait til the reviews are in, first.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 21, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> ...Also, if Surefire decides to goose-step with most of the other companies, regarding rating lumen output, that's going to be the last straw for me. I'll wait til the reviews are in, first.



i don't believe that this will ever happen. the 200lm number for the new LX2 is consistent with what CPF's very own MrGman measured for an E2DL which was rated in very conservative "SF lumens" as only 120lm. so, it stands to reason that 200lm is realistic, or perhaps even somewhat conservative (though how they do that and still get ~2h burntime is a mystery to me). oh,...just had a thought, perhaps, since the LX2 is NOT primarily intended as a tactical light (it's in the "Outdoors" section of their 2009 PDF catalog which is available for download on the SF website), the 2h runtime is NOT measured down to a minimum 50lm tactical level (as defined by SF). perhaps that 2h runtime (beginning at 200+ conservative "SF" lumens) is measured down to a lower level. this would account for a difference in starting lumen output 120 SF lumens (acutally ~200lm) for the E2DL and 200 "SF" lumens (actually MORE???) and a SIMILAR 2h runtime [if the terminating lumen level was different, i.e. less for the LX2 than for the E2DL].

anyways, i'm obviously just speculating here. there are, however, only a very limited number of logical (and mathemagical) possibilities since we are dealing with only two or three variables (at least, max lumens, burntime [misprints], and terminating lumen level for that similar 2h burntimes).

someone else mentioned a much more efficient emitter. what could this possibly be? why not start using it in all of their LED lights if such an emitter exists? SF has changed electronic changes in their designs fairly close together (more specifically, E1L and E2L going from one level to two levels, and also the more recent 1-lvl/2-lvl E2DL issue/debacle)i 
can see that POSSIBLY, the SF rep quoted, didn't understand the question being posed and was replying regarding the older Luxeon emitters and the current emitters being used in the newer SF LED lights. don't know if this communication issue is the case, however.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 21, 2009)

Mathmagic ?


----------



## o0o (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd like to know when Bright Guy begins to carry this light.


----------



## o0o (Jun 21, 2009)

Regarding the 200 lumen and runtime, I hope the digitial regulation keeps it at 200 lumens for at least an hour. I realize 2 hours is asking too much, but if the light only holds 200 lumens for 10 minutes of battery life what is the point of this high output? (I'd rather than 120 lumens that runs at full power for a full hour if that is the case)


----------



## cue003 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was actually hoping the LX1 would show up first but oh well. I will take it.

Is the LX2 direct drive? Do we even know?


----------



## Scotty007 (Jun 21, 2009)

I work for a large SureFire Distributer and i must say that i am pretty excited for "200 lumens" but i will believe it when i see it....HOWEVER...whether we get it in stock tomorrow or in a year from now is anybodys guess but when we do get it, i will definitely let everybody know how it stacks up against the E2DL if someone else doesn't beat me too it (which will probably be the case!)


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 22, 2009)

half-watt said:


> i don't believe that this will ever happen. the 200lm number for the new LX2 is consistent with what CPF's very own MrGman measured for an E2DL which was rated in very conservative "SF lumens" as only 120lm. so, it stands to reason that 200lm is realistic, or perhaps even somewhat conservative (though how they do that and still get ~2h burntime is a mystery to me). *...-...*


Well unfortunately this just muddies the waters, BUT MrGman also tested other samples of the E2DL and they did not measure 200lm... in fact I have not heard of him finding another that does, but I have not been paying close attention. So I think SF rated the E2DL correctly with a standard LED tolerance, but their driver might be fairly sensitive to Vf or not, and more efficent LEDs that happen to make it into a light do extremely well. In any case the LED lottery is at play not SF suddenly deciding to significantly underrate their lights.

So that said, I think the 200lm number could be correct, but just as easily could be incorrect when they finally tested the batch of emitters they bought for the production lights.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 22, 2009)

we'll know the truth (whether its 120lumens or 200lumens) when someone own 1. 

other important factors would be the beam profile, & thermal issues, if any?

that said, i personally find the 2-stage 25lumens flood to 120lumens spot AZ2 Combatlight, a more practical light.  flood at close range for better peripheral vision, a higher output spot illuminating a further distance. because further away, some spotlights do have a good coverage (i sure hope this's the case with AZ2). :sleepy:


----------



## Marlinaholic (Jun 22, 2009)

goldenlight said:


> I made the mistake of buying a KL1 head with the TIR optics.
> 
> It's the most worthless piece of cr*p flashlight design I have ever seen.
> 
> Little tiny square spot with absolutely no spill light. Closest thing I've seen to a completely useless flashlight.



I totally agree on the old KL1 or the pre-Cree L1 heads, the ugliest greenish square beam that is fairly bright but so ugly colored and shaped it makes me sick, BUT just drop in a SSC P4 emitter in these heads and output goes WAY up, the beam becomes a super clean ROUND style beam with lots of useful side spill, and if you want you can even drop in a McR20S reflector for more spill and an even more perfect beam profile. I find a get a much smoother beam and more useful spill from the old KL1 w/an SSC P4 in it than I do with the current Cree TIR heads. They are not bad of course, but I really do prefer the beams I get with the P4 behind an optic or with the McR20S reflector. The new L4 uses a P4 and its a great light. I wish they made a 1 cell version of that light. Why doesn't Surefire make a 1 cell LED light with a reflector? No reason not to, and it would be a great seller with people who don't need/want the tight beam of the E1B, E1L, L1, LX1, ect.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 22, 2009)

If this LX2 has 200 lumen indeed, it will be very tempting to get one. I buy about one Surefire a year. There is another SF that I am waiting for to go into production. Also 200 lumen. Getting both is an option, but I am afraid the LX2 will become a shelf queen as soon as (and if) the other - much waited for - light comes out. 

Some two years ago when I bought my first SF it was the L2 that I had in mind. Almost bought it but decided to get another SF and spent EUR. 300 on a flashlight. From that moment I considered myself a flasaholic. 

I'll ask it in advance: we want *beamshots *of the LX2 !!!


----------



## Force Attuned (Jun 22, 2009)

Check out the new interactive page on Surefire's website...it states the LX2 on high is 200 Lumens, 10 x that of a maglite!!

Looks like confirmation of the 200!!


----------



## iapyx (Jun 22, 2009)

Force Attuned said:


> Check out the new interactive page on Surefire's website...it states the LX2 on high is 200 Lumens, 10 x that of a maglite!!
> 
> Looks like confirmation of the 200!!


 
Here we say: spuit 11
Litterally translated: hose 11

Let me quote the OP - *post #1* :


smu616 said:


> Incase anyone cares, Surfire is listing the LX2 on their website now. Can't order directly from them yet but says its availible through their retailers.
> 
> Shane


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Force Attuned*
> _Check out the new interactive page on Surefire's website...it states the LX2 on high is 200 Lumens, 10 x that of a maglite!!
> 
> Looks like confirmation of the 200!!_


*
+1!!

That's right! :twothumbs
*


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 22, 2009)

Why do people call things cr*p when they don't understand how OTHERS use lights?????? :shakehead You guys need to be a lot less narrow minded. Some people use their lights in different ways than you do and have different needs. All I get from posts like this is that you don't understand anything outside your own world. If it doesn't work for you, then say it didn't work for you, not just trash it.

My very green KL optic L1 (exact same beam as the KL1) was my favorite light for night running when training for a marathon. The beam and color both worked well outdoors. I had several (around 40) other lights to choose from, but the narrow green spot worked best. It worked well for many other of my uses too. I actually upgraded it to SSC thinking it would improve it, but wished several times I had not done so. The beam got too wide, threw no further, and the color, though very white, was worse outdoors.

People are falling all over aspherics right now, but the KL1 was really an early aspheric (note the square beam...) that got amazing throw from only about 25 Lumens. It wasn't for everybody - no light ever is.


Marlinaholic said:


> I totally agree on the old KL1 or the pre-Cree L1 heads, the ugliest greenish square beam that is fairly bright but so ugly colored and shaped it makes me sick





goldenlight said:


> I made the mistake of buying a KL1 head with the TIR optics.
> It's the most worthless piece of cr*p flashlight design I have ever seen.
> Little tiny square spot with absolutely no spill light. Closest thing I've seen to a completely useless flashlight.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 22, 2009)

hi Blindasabat,

i agree the KL1 does a decent throw & does have a good wide coverage for its beam. it just needs to be paired with a flooder with no hotspot to cover most practical tasks.

i would love to have some SureFire "trash" from the local flashaholics.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 22, 2009)

o0o said:


> I'd like to know when Bright Guy begins to carry this light.


 
They should have them in stock on Thursday after 10:30. :twothumbs

I'm going up around lunch time if I can or after 4:00 for sure to check it out. I don't know if I will purchase, but I will compare it with a E2DL side by side.

Bill


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

Try here as well: http://www.brightguy.com/products/SureFire_LX2_LumaMax.php


----------



## half-watt (Jun 22, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Mathmagic ?



sure. mathemagical. just like many people think that if you do certain things, other things will "automagically" happen. the law of cause and effect is, one might say, "automagical" in nature in that the effect will "automagically" be produced by the cause. hope this helps clear things up a bit!


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jun 22, 2009)

Hitthespot said:


> They should have them in stock on Thursday after 10:30. :twothumbs
> 
> I'm going up around lunch time if I can or after 4:00 for sure to check it out. I don't know if I will purchase, but I will compare it with a E2DL side by side.
> 
> Bill



Must be nice living near a distributor.


----------



## cankster (Jun 22, 2009)

I just called Surefire and talked to a technical rep there. I asked him about the new LX2. He said it is rated at 200 lumens. But he said that as far as his eye was concerned it was not noticeably brighter than a E2DL. I asked him if he meant that Surefire was changing their normally very conservative lumen rating. He said it seemed like that for this flashlight.

Cankster


----------



## half-watt (Jun 22, 2009)

cankster said:


> I just called Surefire and talked to a technical rep there. I asked him about the new LX2. He said it is rated at 200 lumens. But he said that as far as his eye was concerned it was not noticeably brighter than a E2DL. I asked him if he meant that Surefire was changing their normally very conservative lumen rating. He said it seemed like that for this flashlight.
> 
> Cankster



looks like you've settled the debate and put an end to all my/the speculation. good job!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> Must be nice living near a distributor.


Nice and darn expensive...


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 22, 2009)

cankster said:


> I just called Surefire and talked to a technical rep there. I asked him about the new LX2. He said it is rated at 200 lumens. But he said that as far as his eye was concerned it was not noticeably brighter than a E2DL. I asked him if he meant that Surefire was changing their normally very conservative lumen rating. He said it seemed like that for this flashlight.
> 
> Cankster



even so I'm looking forward to the LX2 if 200 lumens is guaranteed. My E2DL that is bright is no more than 145 lumens, so the extra brightness and the user-friendly UI will give a huge improvement.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2009)

270winchester said:


> even so I'm looking forward to the LX2 if 200 lumens is guaranteed. My E2DL that is bright is no more than 145 lumens, so the extra brightness and the user-friendly UI will give a huge improvement.


(E2DL output) + (two-stage UI of the SureFire L2) - (crennelations) = a nearly perfect two-cell light.
But will 1x17670 fit? :tinfoil:


----------



## cankster (Jun 22, 2009)

270winchester said:


> even so I'm looking forward to the LX2 if 200 lumens is guaranteed. My E2DL that is bright is no more than 145 lumens, so the extra brightness and the user-friendly UI will give a huge improvement.




Agreed.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2009)

Hitthespot said:


> I'm going up around lunch time if I can or after 4:00 for sure to check it out. I don't know if I will purchase, but I will compare it with a E2DL side by side.
> 
> Bill


 
And now we wait....


----------



## Patriot (Jun 22, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> And now we wait....



+1 


With excited expectation. I just hope this doesn't take too long.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 22, 2009)

cankster said:


> I just called Surefire and talked to a technical rep there. I asked him about the new LX2. He said it is rated at 200 lumens. But he said that as far as his eye was concerned it was not noticeably brighter than a E2DL. I asked him if he meant that Surefire was changing their normally very conservative lumen rating. He said it seemed like that for this flashlight.
> 
> Cankster



"Surefire lumens" will become common chinese lights lumens ?


----------



## o0o (Jun 22, 2009)

With this thread now a mile long, I may have missed if the LED in it was announced.

Please advise, is this an SSC, Rebel, Cree, other?

I'm in for one in the pre-order

But I want to know the LED this one uses.


----------



## dcycleman (Jun 22, 2009)

now if they will only release the saint......


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jun 23, 2009)

o0o said:


> With this thread now a mile long, I may have missed if the LED in it was announced.
> 
> Please advise, is this an SSC, Rebel, Cree, other?
> 
> ...


assuming it uses an optic that is probably the same as the current KX1/KX2/E1B/ED2L lights, i'd say it uses a cree XRE but thats assuming it uses the same optics. we'll have to wait till someone has one in their hands to confirm anything though. the current optics works really well for me, nice throw and spill that works


----------



## l2icel3all (Jun 23, 2009)

Its an error. The high output is only 120 not 200 lumens. Expect it to be corrected in the near future to 120 lumens. Sorry to burst your bubbles guys.....


----------



## iapyx (Jun 23, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> I checked with a friend that works for Surefire and it is 200 lumens. It has been upgraded since the 2009 catalog which was put to print in late 2008.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2009)

l2icel3all said:


> Its an error. The high output is only 120 not 200 lumens. Expect it to be corrected in the near future to 120 lumens. Sorry to burst your bubbles guys.....


 


Not angry at you. Angry at Surefire for such a ridiculous error. Also, I know your info. is (sadly) accurate. BTW, I was at a certain place last week. Didn't see any LX2 models. Would you happen to know if that certain place is getting them in stock by the end of the month?


----------



## iapyx (Jun 23, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Not angry at you. Angry at Surefire for such a ridiculous error. Also, I know your info. is (sadly) accurate. BTW, I was at a certain place last week. Didn't see any LX2 models. Would you happen to know if that certain place is getting them in stock by the end of the month?


 

If I am correct it's about 2.27 am there in NYC. What are you, a flashaholic or what?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2009)

iapyx said:


> If I am correct it's about 2.27 am there in NYC. What are you, a flashaholic or what?


 
It's nearly 4:30am. 

I'm a flashaholic, and I'm working 2nd shift for now. So I don't have to be at work until 11 1/2 hours from now. I'm a night owl anyway, so it kinda works out.


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 23, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Would you happen to know if that certain place is getting them in stock by the end of the month?



+1! 

Would be out of this world of they did!


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 23, 2009)

This is pretty funny. 120 lumens, no 200 lumens, no 120 lumens.  I'm atually laughing as I'm typing this. I'm hoping it's 200 Surefire Lumens which would be around 300-350 emitter lumens, but I just don't see how that's possible. Guess I'll know for sure Thursday.

Bill


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 23, 2009)

*BREAKING NEWS!!! *
 
From MattK of Battery Junction:


> * Surefire LX2's are arriving this FRIDAY 6/26 *


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=196612

:twothumbs


----------



## TMedina (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm just amused by the fact that while Surefire quality control of their product is excellent, the ad copy is decidedly less regulated.

-Trevor


----------



## cankster (Jun 23, 2009)

l2icel3all said:


> Its an error. The high output is only 120 not 200 lumens. Expect it to be corrected in the near future to 120 lumens. Sorry to burst your bubbles guys.....





It is not going to be corrected. I talked to Surefire. It will be rated at 200 lumens not 120. At least if you want to believe there technical support. It seems it could be 200 lumens OTF and not Surefires normally under rated lumens. But Surefire says they will be at least 200 lumens out the front.

Cankster


----------



## Sean (Jun 23, 2009)

cankster said:


> It is not going to be corrected. I talked to Surefire. It will be rated at 200 lumens not 120. At least if you want to believe there technical support. It seems it could be 200 lumens OTF and not Surefires normally under rated lumens. But Surefire says they will be at least 200 lumens out the front.
> 
> Cankster




Sounds good to me. Makes sense too since some E2DL's actually put out 200+ lumens OTF we know they can do it. Now at least with the LX2 it will be like landing a rare 200 lumen E2DL everytime instead of the average 160 or so lumens they usually put out.


----------



## skfurr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Warning, off topic shortly, then back to Re: Surefire LX2*



Monocrom said:


> Not angry at you. Angry at Surefire for such a ridiculous error. Also, I know your info. is (sadly) accurate. BTW, I was at a certain place last week. Didn't see any LX2 models. Would you happen to know if that certain place is getting them in stock by the end of the month?


 

I'm new to the forum. Looks like a enthusiastic bunch!

I've been a pseudo-flashlight nut for a while now, collecting a number of Streamlight Stingers (XTHP, Ultra) and Scorpions.

I just recently caught the bug after a friend showed me his small Surefire compared to my (not so shabby) Scorpion. Now I can't get enough lumens.

I thought I'd start with a Xenon light, as I still wasn't convinced about LEDs. I got a Pila GL4 with the 550 lumen bulb and the Codex module. 4xCR123 light, huge, and fairly bright. Surprisingly well made and solid. Had to make a shim for the oversized battery compartment (for rechargables) as I only plan to use primaries for now. I picked up a good deal on 100 of the Streamlight CR123A, dated 4/09, so I should be good for a while. :huh:

The Pila is a decent light, big, heavy, nice as a club if needed. 

Unfortunately the run time on 4 x CR123s is only rated at 40 minutes, and they caution about running it more that 5 minutes because of the batteries overheating. Perhaps someone could edumacate me on this? I assume because the lamp pulls several amps that the batteries discharge faster than designed and thus overheat?

Oh well, it was noticably brighter than my Stinger XTHP, but not overwhelmingly so. Far better reach, cleaner center spot, and a nice wide peripheral circle. Not bad for the $$$.

Next I got a E1B Backup, and I was amazed at just how much light you can get from an LED with 1 CR123. WOW! The wife quickly snagged that one. I picked up a couple of F04 diffusers for use in the house.

I then got a E2DL. WOW what a light! Obviously brighter than the E1B, but in white wall comparisons it was hard to compare to the Pila because of the major tint differences. The Pila is much warmer than the E2DL, obviously because of the incan vs. LED. But to my eyes the Pila is still maybe 20% brighter? It's not so tightly focused as the E2DL, which makes it hard to do an apples to apples comparison. I was very surprised, as I thought I was comparing the Pila at 550 lumens to the E2DL at 120 lumens which should have been a night and day (excuse the pun) difference.

Only complaints with the E2DL: 1) bezel up carry, and 2) have to go through high to get to low. #2 is not appreciated by the wife when I'm trying to find something in the middle of the night and light up the whole room while she's trying to sleep. 

So back on topic here: I took the plunge yesterday and ordered the LX2 from Brightguy. He expects to get them in on Thursday and so I should have it in my grubby hands on Friday.

I've already learned that lumens are a poorly rated thing, at least from manufacturer's ratings. However, I'm really looking forward to the LX2 having a 200 lumen high, that is to say, noticably brighter than the E2DL. I hope I'm not disappointed. Here's the data points I have on what the LX2 actually puts out (having not seen one yet):

1) Surefire's web site says 200 lumens
2) Surefire's flash demo says 200 lumens
3) I'm told the 2009 catalog (printed last year?) says 120 lumens
4) Surefire customer support says 120 lumens when called
5) Brightguy.com says 200 lumens, both on his web site and on the phone

So, I'd be glad to do some testing on Friday night if anyone's interested.

I have a nice D-SLR (Canon 1D-MkII) that I can set for a fixed exposure and thus eliminate any differences in the camera compensating for light levels.

What should I be comparing? E2DL vs. LX2 vs. E1B vs. Pila vs. Scorpion vs. Stinger XTHP? What backdrop? Garaga door, the woods, some far away reflective object?

I'm getting the LX2 for 1) the rated output of 200 lumens(?), 2) the low to high switch, 3) the bezel down carry, 4) can use CR123s, 5) can use F04 diffuser, and not least of all 6) Surefire's excellent build quality and reputation (in my short time with their products.)

Any advice to a newb like me just getting started in the hobby?

Thanks all!

Stephen


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 23, 2009)

the 120 or 200 lumens will make or break this purchase for me...


----------



## cankster (Jun 23, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> the 120 or 200 lumens will make or break this purchase for me...



Ummm. Surefire says that it will be at least 200 lumens out the front.

Cankster


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 23, 2009)

l2icel3all said:


> Its an error. The high output is only 120 not 200 lumens. Expect it to be corrected in the near future to 120 lumens. Sorry to burst your bubbles guys.....



Me thinks you are quite decidedly the proverbial..."Full of Hoooey"


----------



## smflorkey (Jun 23, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Keep in mind that there's another benefit as well. If you somehow damage the tailcap on your A2, for example; you don't have to hunt down a tailcap that's specific for the A2...


I may not remember correctly, but I thought JS's excellent article on the A2 stated the A2's tailcap was unlike any other SF tailcap because it had a regulator for the main (incandescent) bulb. To keep people from putting this regulated tail switch on an E or L series light, the tailcap threads for the A2 are different. Putting the regulator in the tailcap seems a little odd, but there is certainly no room for it in the head (as designed). See https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/107943 to check my understanding. :thinking:

Other than that little detail, I would expect exactly what you state. Any E/L series 2-stage tailcap should work on any other.

Shalom,
Steve


----------



## BSBG (Jun 23, 2009)

smflorkey said:


> I may not remember correctly, but I thought JS's excellent article on the A2 stated the A2's tailcap was unlike any other SF tailcap because it had a regulator for the main (incandescent) bulb. To keep people from putting this regulated tail switch on an E or L series light, the tailcap threads for the A2 are different. Putting the regulator in the tailcap seems a little odd, but there is certainly no room for it in the head (as designed). See https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/107943 to check my understanding. :thinking:
> 
> Other than that little detail, I would expect exactly what you state. Any E/L series 2-stage tailcap should work on any other.
> 
> ...



Your memory is slightly incorrect - there is a resistor in the tail, the regulator is in the body. But it still doesn't fit anything else :thumbsup:.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 23, 2009)

cankster said:


> Ummm. Surefire says that it will be at least 200 lumens out the front.
> 
> Cankster


 
Umm. and im a real ninja warrior from feudal japan, under the peasant name AKimaka shodokaka...and i drink sake all day..and i use to be the ruler of all of the east...

im also the inventor of fire. :candle:

well..with that said, you cant always believe what you hear..until you see it for sure..


----------



## Illumination (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Warning, off topic shortly, then back to Re: Surefire LX2*



skfurr said:


> I'm new to the forum. Looks like a enthusiastic bunch!
> 
> I've been a pseudo-flashlight nut for a while now, collecting a number of Streamlight Stingers (XTHP, Ultra) and Scorpions.
> 
> ...



Awesome first post. :welcome:

I'm looking forward to the LX2 as well. I love my old and new L1s and would love to have the same switch on a 2 cell light.

By the way, you don't have a 'nice' camera - you have an awesome camera. I've got a baby (real baby, my first daughter) on the way and have just started to think about what DSLR I should get. Going through the routine Canon vs. Nikon process. (I've owned both in film format but my only digital has been two Canon Digital ELPHs.)

The issue with heat is that LiON batteries can become dangerous when overheated...they basically explode. The heat is primarily caused by the bulb, but maybe the batteries also generate heat as they discharge. There are lots of posts about the dangers of LiONs elsewhere on CPF.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 23, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> Umm. and im a real ninja warrior from feudal japan, under the peasant name AKimaka shodokaka...and i drink sake all day..and i use to be the ruler of all of the east...
> 
> im also the inventor of fire. :candle:
> 
> well..with that said, you cant always believe what you hear..until you see it for sure..


So you don't believe in what SureFire says when it comes to output? Do you even read CPF threads at all?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> Me thinks you are quite decidedly the proverbial..."Full of Hoooey"


 
RiceBall was the one who warned everyone on CPF last year that Surefire was about to jack up prices on many of their lights and heads. And he was right! 

A lot of CPFers bought Surefire lights that they had put off buying until later... Thinking that the prices would stay the same. RiceBall helped a lot of us out. His information about Surefire products tends to be spot-on. (And there's a good reason for that, but I'm not going to go into it).


----------



## skfurr (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Warning, off topic shortly, then back to Re: Surefire LX2*



Illumination said:


> Awesome first post. :welcome:
> 
> By the way, you don't have a 'nice' camera - you have an awesome camera. I've got a baby (real baby, my first daughter) on the way and have just started to think about what DSLR I should get. Going through the routine Canon vs. Nikon process. (I've owned both in film format but my only digital has been two Canon Digital ELPHs.)
> 
> The issue with heat is that LiON batteries can become dangerous when overheated...they basically explode. The heat is primarily caused by the bulb, but maybe the batteries also generate heat as they discharge. There are lots of posts about the dangers of LiONs elsewhere on CPF.



Off topic: yeah, I'm really happy with the 1DMkII. I too started as a 35mm film guy (Canon A1) then through several p&s digitals, before getting a 10d, and then spending my life's savings on a bunch of "L" glass (17-40f4L, 24-70f2.8L, 80-200f2.8L, 135f2L) plus a few other primes. We took a 14 day Alaskan cruise for our 10th anniversary last year and I shot over 3000 frames. Neat stuff. Digital frees you from having to be a real photographer since I can fire off 8 fps basically for free, so whale watching becomes more of "point and rapid fire then sort out the best ones later. I know, blastphemy to real photographers, but it works for me. 

Back on topic: first, THANKS for the warm welcome to the forum! I'm bitten bad by the bug! I feel like a kid in a candy store learning about all the new lights. Like most things, you quickly learn enough to be dangerous, but then the rabbit hole just goes deeper! Lumens, throw, color temp, battery life and types, build quality, ergonomics, etc. It can be dizzying.

It'll be a fun hobby. Besides, these things actually serve a useful purpose I've found: when it's dark, they can help you see things! What a concept! 

Stephen


----------



## Size15's (Jun 24, 2009)

BSBG said:


> Your memory is slightly incorrect - there is a resistor in the tail, the regulator is in the body. But it still doesn't fit anything else :thumbsup:.


So the Z62 isn't the same TailCap used by the A2/L1/L2 then?


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 24, 2009)

o0o said:


> 200 lumens high, 15 lumens low is perfect for me.
> 
> The disapoint I have is that it is using the TIR optics, which doesn't provide as smooth a beam as I like.
> 
> ...


 

I really hope the A2L & AZ2 don't have optics too. Or at least one of them.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 24, 2009)

leon2245 said:


> I really hope the A2L & AZ2 don't have optics too. Or at least one of them.



Played with them at SHOT. They DO NOT have optics. 

As far as the LX2, my source says dealers should have them Friday or early next week.

Still waiting for absolute lumen output. The 120 or 200 is a deal breaker for me as well.


----------



## Cornkid (Jun 24, 2009)

Wait, so this is a mistake?
Does anyone have one for testing purposes? At 200lumens for 2 hrs, this would be an amazing addition to my collection.

Tom


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 24, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> So you don't believe in what SureFire says when it comes to output? Do you even read CPF threads at all?


 
Oh i believe surefire...i have a couple my self...but with the post below from skfurr, i donno what to believe for sure..if i go ahead and believe its 200 and for some silly reason its actually 120, ima be pissed.

if they say its 200 and it is 200 awsome!

"1) Surefire's web site says 200 lumens
2) Surefire's flash demo says 200 lumens
3) I'm told the 2009 catalog (printed last year?) says 120 lumens
4) Surefire customer support says 120 lumens when called
5) Brightguy.com says 200 lumens, both on his web site and on the phone"


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 24, 2009)

Does it really matter what the surefire literature says about the lumen output? MrGman already tested the "120 lm" E2DL to be over 200 lm when warm. I can't imagine the LX2 will be any less bright. As long as the output is the same or brighter than the E2DL, I'm satisfied that the actual output is 200+ lm.

This output is entirely possible with current technology. Say a cree R2 puts out 250-260lm max; with a high efficiency optic and antireflection coated lens, 200lm OTF is not impossible.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 24, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> Does it really matter what the surefire literature says about the lumen output? MrGman already tested the "120 lm" E2DL to be over 200 lm when warm. I can't imagine the LX2 will be any less bright. As long as the output is the same or brighter than the E2DL, I'm satisfied that the actual output is 200+ lm.
> 
> This output is entirely possible with current technology. Say a cree R2 puts out 250-260lm max; with a high efficiency optic and antireflection coated lens, 200lm OTF is not impossible.


 

The point is that we don't know if it's 120 or 200. We don't know if it will be rated 120 and if it actually is 200. People here are curious before buying.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 24, 2009)

We know it will be 200 lumens OTF, but the question is whether with the L2X SureFire has stopped overstating the lumens and therefore the L2X will put out a similar amount of light as the E2DL even though the E2DL is listed as 120, or whether the new L2X will really be significantly brighter than the E2DL.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 24, 2009)

Bucky said:


> We know it will be 200 lumens OTF, but the question is whether with the L2X SureFire has stopped overstating the lumens and therefore the L2X will put out a similar amount of light as the E2DL even though the E2DL is listed as 120, or whether the new L2X will really be significantly brighter than the E2DL.


 
I think you meant 'understating' or 'underrating'. But you may be right and we will know by Friday.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 24, 2009)

iapyx said:


> I think you meant 'understating' or 'underrating'. But you may be right and we will know by Friday.



Yes, I meant 'understating.'


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 24, 2009)

Bucky said:


> We know it will be 200 lumens OTF, but the question is whether with the L2X SureFire has stopped overstating the lumens and therefore the L2X will put out a similar amount of light as the E2DL even though the E2DL is listed as 120, or whether the new L2X will really be significantly brighter than the E2DL.


 
Thanks bucky, thats what im trying to get at...


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bucky said:


> We know it will be 200 lumens OTF, but the question is whether with the L2X SureFire has stopped overstating the lumens and therefore the L2X will put out a similar amount of light as the E2DL even though the E2DL is listed as 120, or whether the new L2X will really be significantly brighter than the E2DL.


 


I imagine it will be right around the same as the what the E2DL _actually_ rates, - 180 - 210.

I'll know by Saturday hopefully....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 24, 2009)

That is my point exactly. I know it is at least 200 lumens.

But if Surefire rates it at 200, in theory it would be 250-275 lumens. :rock:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 24, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> That is my point exactly. I know it is at least 200 lumens.
> 
> But if Surefire rates it at 200, in theory it would be 250-275 lumens. :rock:


*+1!*

Totally agreed.


----------



## Fooboy (Jun 24, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> Does it really matter what the surefire literature says about the lumen output? MrGman already tested the "120 lm" E2DL to be over 200 lm when warm. I can't imagine the LX2 will be any less bright. As long as the output is the same or brighter than the E2DL, I'm satisfied that the actual output is 200+ lm.
> 
> This output is entirely possible with current technology. Say a cree R2 puts out 250-260lm max; with a high efficiency optic and antireflection coated lens, 200lm OTF is not impossible.



QFT


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 24, 2009)

I couldn't care less if it is rated 120 or 200. It willl be bright, it will have that perfect TIR beam, it will have that perfect interface. What do I need more? Nada.

Infact ... I'd prefer 120 ... for runtime


----------



## Sean (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, I've got one on the way (it should arrive Saturday, yes THIS year! ) so I'll know as soon as I get it. No point in speculating. 

OpticsHQ has them in stock now!


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 24, 2009)

Sean said:


> Well, I've got one on the way so I'll know as soon as I get it. No point in speculating.


 WOOO! thanks for purchasing!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 24, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> I couldn't care less if it is rated 120 or 200. It willl be bright, it will have that perfect TIR beam, it will have that perfect interface. What do I need more? Nada.
> 
> Infact ... I'd prefer 120 ... for runtime



Bernie, I remember when you dislike TIR's, I was right there with you!

When SF released the new TIR's, we were both converts!

Back on Topic:

What kind of prices are you guys getting?

I dont play the MSRP game. :naughty:


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I rolled the dice myself today and ordered me the LX2 :twothumbs

I have the E2D 120-5 Lum. and love it except the high first then low switch.

With the LX2 being 15-200, low then high this light looks to be a definite new EDC for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, this TIR changed my flashaholic world. It is that great. And paired with this interface and the size ... perfect. I can't wait 

I am curious about the new style ... and the lack of knurling and how it will work out.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 24, 2009)

henry1960 said:


> Well I rolled the dice myself today and ordered me the LX2 :twothumbs
> 
> I have the E2D 120-5 Lum. and love it except the high first then low switch.
> 
> With the LX2 being 15-200, low then high this light looks to be a definite new EDC for me :thumbsup:


 
I'd be all aboard on this if that low was lower. 

A 15 SF low might end up really being 35 and I am fine with 35 in use but the runtime would be a good bit longer if they actually delivered about 10 lumens. I don't know, I love the UI. Would prefer some knurling. I do like that optic.

I think I would be best served to sit back on this one and read CPF user feedback before ordering.
Not that I have much restraint............._hurry reviewers, hurry!_


----------



## cue003 (Jun 24, 2009)

Couple more days and hopefully we can put all this to bed.


----------



## dcycleman (Jun 24, 2009)

I cant wait for reviews and pics.


----------



## o0o (Jun 24, 2009)

l2icel3all said:


> Its an error. The high output is only 120 not 200 lumens. Expect it to be corrected in the near future to 120 lumens. Sorry to burst your bubbles guys.....


 
Has this been confirmed???


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have one on the way as well. Can't wait to get my grubby paws on it! Muhahaha! Now I can drool over the pics in the meantime waiting for it to get here.....pathetic I know but oh well!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Also there is some kind of new animation for the LX2 on their website, though I can't get whatever it is to work, opens a new window but sits there...


EDIT: Ah ok there it goes, just one of those "spin" animations like they have for the other lights.


----------



## l2icel3all (Jun 25, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> RiceBall was the one who warned everyone on CPF last year that Surefire was about to jack up prices on many of their lights and heads. And he was right!
> 
> A lot of CPFers bought Surefire lights that they had put off buying until later... Thinking that the prices would stay the same. RiceBall helped a lot of us out. His information about Surefire products tends to be spot-on. (And there's a good reason for that, but I'm not going to go into it).



Hey Thanks for backing me up. Whether I am right or wrong won't be known until the light actually comes out. If it really is 200 lumens I will be the first in LINE to get one. If its just 120 lumens I'd stick with my E2DL which is almost the same minus the fancy tailcap. Monocrom, the place that you speak of doesn't have them on order but I will speak with some individuals to see if they have future plans. I'm not sure if you have a titan but we have a ton of them and they aren't quite selling well. If you want one we have them in stock. HEHEHE


----------



## matt0 (Jun 25, 2009)

On the LX2 animation KDOG mentioned, it says 200 lumens, 10x output of a 2D-cell light. (instead of the 6x listed on the product page)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Looks like this light has moved to the top of my list!


----------



## sims2k (Jun 25, 2009)

I want one too...top of my list...will be my first "real light" purchase since summer of 2008...but still want to wait for the review before buying one..


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm definitely getting one of these!

Can't wait to see some reviews/beamshots of it.

The hardest thing is trying to bloody find one!
Where do most Aussies get their surefires??


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2009)

l2icel3all said:


> Hey Thanks for backing me up.


 
No problem. You helped a lot of us out with the advanced warning of the Surefire price hikes, last year. I'm guessing you could have gotten in trouble for that. Your info. was spot on. Some of us have long memories. 




> Whether I am right or wrong won't be known until the light actually comes out. If it really is 200 lumens I will be the first in LINE to get one. If its just 120 lumens I'd stick with my E2DL which is almost the same minus the fancy tailcap. Monocrom, the place that you speak of doesn't have them on order but I will speak with some individuals to see if they have future plans. I'm not sure if you have a titan but we have a ton of them and they aren't quite selling well. If you want one we have them in stock. HEHEHE


 
If the LX2 is 200 lumens, I'd love to pick one up... and from a place I can physically visit. Please ask about those future plans. It would be much appreciated. As for the Titan... Yeah, I noticed those were in stock when I stopped by a few days ago. Sadly, not surprised that they're not selling well.


----------



## N467RX (Jun 25, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> No.
> 
> You can´t buy one Surefire light from an *american online dealer*, cause Surefire don´t let them export.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if this works in Brazil, but in some places of Central America there's companies that give you a local mailbox and one in Miami or some other place where there's air cargo service to your city. That's how I got my first 9P, actually, I never noticed the no export thing and the seller did not export it anyways. I think there are no SF dealers in Panama, and if there are, lights are probably uber expensive.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 25, 2009)

Order placed! Hopefully my guy will get his shipment early enough Friday, so I can use it this weekend!

Like others have said, I will be satisfied if it is just as bright as my E2DL was. I could never get used to the bezel and TC on that thing. Annoying. :green:

I am also looking foward to the KISS interface, just like the McLux PD. 

Hopefully the tint will be the same as my E2DL, pure white.


----------



## Tim B (Jun 25, 2009)

Any idea when Bass Pro is going to have them? The employees at my local store are quite clueless about Surefire stuff.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 25, 2009)

Well Brightguy did get them in today, but by the time I got there they had all shipped. He is receiving more on Monday but I suspicion by then the news will be out. Sorry guys I was hoping to give a brief review and a couple of pictures for all of you. The wait is still on.

Bill


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 25, 2009)

Very excited for this!

Hoping that the delrin tail-standing cap from my L1 will be able to go on these new tails...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 25, 2009)

8 LX2's on the Bay, $174.99!!!


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just recieved a email stating that Monday I should recieve my Lx2 will from UPS


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 25, 2009)

i thought it was to be 15 lum.-200 lum.


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 25, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> 8 LX2's on the Bay, $174.99!!!



Awesome price - thanks! 

And you get a low of 5 lumens according to them


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 25, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> 8 LX2's on the Bay, $174.99!!!



Any takers? A review would be nice too!


----------



## :)> (Jun 25, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> 8 LX2's on the Bay, $174.99!!!



Got one!

Looks very nice and I can't wait for it.


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 25, 2009)

Very tempting but, ugh, I'm remembering the last Ebay/Surefire too-good-to-be-true deal with those 6Ps for $40ish...

Anybody order from this seller before?

EDIT: Just checked out the seller a bit more - looks like a pretty established seller with massive inventory (unlike w the 6Ps)... damn I just dont trust things too good to be true!

EDIT AGAIN: Just saw you picked one up goatee - makes me feel better as I trust your judgement! Must_try_to_resist!


----------



## cankster (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm still waiting for them to turn back to 120 lumen flashlights.:nana:

LOL.

Just kidding...


----------



## seattlite (Jun 25, 2009)

So if the output isn't the SF rated 200L but SF rated 120L then how is the LX2 different than the E2DL other then in physical appearance and placement of the electronics?

The reason why folks bought the L2 and not the L4 was becuase of the dual output and the higher high. If the output of the E2DL and the LX2 are the same....what would be the key discriminator of the LX2? Just aesthetics?


----------



## cankster (Jun 25, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Awesome price - thanks!
> 
> And you get a low of 5 lumens according to them



That is probably a mistake. I am pretty sure these are the same as the ones you would get from Surefire. They rate the low at 15 lumen for 47 hours. The ones on ebay say 5 lumen low for 47 hours as well.

Cankster


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 25, 2009)

:)> said:


> Got one!
> 
> Looks very nice and I can't wait for it.




I just got one for myself too... let's hope they ship fast!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 25, 2009)

Good pics here. :devil:

Looks like the clip maybe able to be switched to the traditional clip. I will run the stock clip, love the clip on the backup.


----------



## Force Attuned (Jun 25, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Very tempting but, ugh, I'm remembering the last Ebay/Surefire too-good-to-be-true deal with those 6Ps for $40ish...
> 
> Anybody order from this seller before?
> 
> ...


 
I have purchased myself from this particular EBay seller - very respectable and ships internationally very fast!!


----------



## Force Attuned (Jun 25, 2009)

Force Attuned said:


> I have purchased myself from this particular EBay seller - very respectable and ships internationally very fast!!


 
I have just noticed that the Ebay ad description has changed for the low output to 15 Lumens as opposed to 5.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 25, 2009)

I just got one from the Bay seller linked to above. 
God help me, I bought the new G3L-FYL yesterday and this one today!

I'm sorry Mastercard..............:shrug: Good thing the next check is a fat one!


Oh and do you think I should boil the head open the same week I get it? Maybe do an emitter swap or put a reflector in it? I have a spare Q3 5A here.
NO no no, this one deserves either an R2 WH or a Q4 5B. Tough call. Maybe this could be the host for my very first XP-G emitter! Yeah


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone got it yet? I want pictures and beamshots! :mecry:


----------



## 276 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I'll have to wait, all my cards hate me right now.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 26, 2009)

*I just went to the SF LX2 page again, and still don't see a link to the Interactive page. Could one of you guys please post a link to it? Thanks!* :thumbsup:




KDOG3 said:


> Also there is some kind of new animation for the LX2 on their website, though I can't get whatever it is to work, opens a new window but sits there...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ah ok there it goes, just one of those "spin" animations like they have for the other lights.






matt0 said:


> On the LX2 animation KDOG mentioned, it says 200 lumens, 10x output of a 2D-cell light. (instead of the 6x listed on the product page)
> 
> :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> Looks like this light has moved to the top of my list!


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 26, 2009)

Force Attuned said:


> I have purchased myself from this particular EBay seller - very respectable and ships internationally very fast!!



Hi Force Attuned - thanks for the heads up!

Now must_REALLY_REALLY_resist.


----------



## Force Attuned (Jun 26, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Hi Force Attuned - thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Now must_REALLY_REALLY_resist.


 
No worries buddy...I'm trying to resist as well...


----------



## ampdude (Jun 26, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Very tempting but, ugh, I'm remembering the last Ebay/Surefire too-good-to-be-true deal with those 6Ps for $40ish...
> 
> Anybody order from this seller before?
> 
> ...



You're a smart man!

I look forward to the first LX2 reviews.


----------



## matt0 (Jun 26, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> *I just went to the SF LX2 page again, and still don't see a link to the Interactive page. Could one of you guys please post a link to it? Thanks!* :thumbsup:



The link is on the SureFire main page. 

*http://www.surefire.com/lightLX2*


----------



## Viper715 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I reluctantly jumped on the Ebay deal. I am always so nervous about ebay. But the seller looks to be reputable I just usually prefer dealing with MattK or bright guy or other very reputable dealers. But I just couldn't pass up on that price. Well heres to fast shipping!


----------



## gswitter (Jun 26, 2009)

matt0 said:


> The link is on the SureFire main page.
> 
> *http://www.surefire.com/lightLX2*


I like that the close-ups of the LEDs are all (presumably) incorrect.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah that is the smooth reflectored version of the P60L!






Not that most anyone but us here would know it.


----------



## MaxLight (Jun 26, 2009)

Not to brag (yeah right)

I just picked up my SureFire LX2 from my local dealer. It is daylight, so I can't really test it but so far I am impressed.

:twothumbs

Serial Number X00978


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 26, 2009)

OH you win! 1st reported owner. :nana: Or is that 2nd?


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 26, 2009)

must.....resist......buying......


----------



## skfurr (Jun 26, 2009)

Got my LX2 this morning!

Quick first impressions:

BRIGHT! Very noticeably brighter than my E2DL in white wall test. The spot is perfectly formed, but with a really wide spill. Hard to believe it's so intense yet has such good periphery light too. I compared the E1B to the E2DL and the LX2 on an off-white wall (actually paint color is "apple peel" meaning the color of the flesh of an apple.). 

The LX2 was brighter than the E2DL to nearly the difference between the E2DL and the E1B. 

That means if the E1B is rated at 80 lumens, and the E2DL at 120 lumens, then that is about the difference to the LX2. So 120 - 80 = 40 lumens, and 40 lumens more than 120 is 160?
Except that we don't know really what my E2DL is actually putting out. 

Tested with brand new Streamlight CR123s in all three. 

The tint of the E1B and E2DL are about the same, while the LX2 is whiter with perhaps a little more blue than the E1DL? Not a huge difference but visible. 

One nit: I'm not yet sold on the new endcap design. It seemed more clumsy than the E2DL to me. You twist it clockwise until just before the low beam comes on. Thankfully there's a set of marks on the body and cap that line up when you get to that point, but no tactile feedback on the twisting. It's uniform from the cap being off all the way to full power constant on in feel. I would have liked some kind of "click" stop at off, low and high. 
From cap off to the marks that designate "off but able to use push button momentary low / high" is 2 complete turns (720 degrees.)
From that point to low on constant is only 1/8th of a turn; not bad! But to get from off to high continuous is 3/4th of a turn (270 degrees.). It seems far as you have to adjust your grip to twist it that far. 

Finally, the momentary low / high push button: I have to say it's good, but not perfect. Let me explain. The E2DL button is the standard I'm comparing to. The push to low is very good, similar in feel to the E2DL momentary on. But the push through low to high is very long. You feel like you have to really mash it in to get high. The spring resistance against your thumb with button fully depressed is enough to become tiring to your thumb in 15-30 secs and you find after a couple of minutes that you're easing off the button to the point where it switches back to low. Maybe I just have weak thumbs. 

I won't be able to get some pics up until tomorrow morning at the earliest. 

Hope this quick heads up was useful!

BTW, Greg @ BrightGuy.com is great! He was nice to deal with, knowledgable, and kept me informed about the shipping details of my new LX2 all the way to my door. Highly recommended. Paid $195 plus $22 for UPS next day shipping, and he included (in addition to the stock SF cells in the light) an additional 6 Streamlight CR123s for free! 

Stephen

Serial number X01722


----------



## MaxLight (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is my side-by-side comparison to my E2DL...

The packaging (a nice new box, no hermetically sealed plastic to tear through) states 200 lumens. The packaging reminds of the older Surefire box packaging, but a little more classy.

When compared to my E2DL with my naked (and now blinded) eye. The output looks equal to the E2DL. And now my co-workers are wondering why I have lights shining out of my cube.

The HA on the LX2 is mismatched. The tailcap and the LED are a dark green while the body is more natural HA. Not a big issue to me and since the front and the rear of the light match perfectly, it adds some character to the illumination tool.

The output is amazing, nice white output, NOT urine green. 

Beam pattern is just like the E2DL (at least from what I can tell) and the LED and optic look the same. (Not to say they don't use a different bin of LED, I have no idea)

The pocket clip is the same at the E1B, but longer. It does rest on the tailcap which makes me wonder if the tailcap will get scratched due to the twisting of the tailcap and the clip rubbing. 

I can't wait for the sun to go down !!!!!!





MaxLight said:


> Not to brag (yeah right)
> 
> I just picked up my SureFire LX2 from my local dealer. It is daylight, so I can't really test it but so far I am impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Size15's (Jun 26, 2009)

skfurr said:


> One nit: I'm not yet sold on the new endcap design. It seemed more clumsy than the E2DL to me...


Do you mean the styling of the LX2 TailCap?
The two-stage push button pressure switch TailCap has been around for years. It's not new to the LX2.



skfurr said:


> Finally, the momentary low / high push button: I have to say it's good, but not perfect. Let me explain. The E2DL button is the standard I'm comparing to.... Maybe I just have weak thumbs.


I think your comments do show that you're used to the clickie user interfaces of the likes of the E2DL, and that you aren't used to the two-stage pressure switch. I'm sure you'll get used to it pretty quickly in use.
I hardly ever rotate the TailCap for constant-on - it's natural and normal for me to simply keep pressure on the switch button. It's only if I find myself needing constant-on for more than a few minutes will I twist the TailCap...

It'll be interesting to find out whether you initial impression of this UI stay with you or whether you 'convert' after using it for a while.

Al


----------



## skfurr (Jun 26, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Do you mean the styling of the LX2 TailCap?
> The two-stage push button pressure switch TailCap has been around for years. It's not new to the LX2.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you understood my "clumsiness" perfectly! The styling of the endcap is fine, no complaints there except as someone else mentioned earlier the finish is inconsistent with my tailcap a OD color, but the body and head a flat black except for a altogether different "titanium" base of the LED head. Hard to explain, I'll have to get some pics up. 

So you are right: the interface must be the same as other SF lights with this design. I'm just a "clickie" guy from my previous SF and Streamlights. 

Stephen


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I'll wait for some reviews before I pull the trigger on this one but it looks promising so far. If the UI is the same as that of the L2 then I'm sold on that. One of the best UI's I've used IMO. So, has anyone taken one for the team and opened up the head to see what emitter is inside?

I'm a little confused that one CPFer says the brightness is about the same as the E2DL but another says the LX2 is noticeably brighter.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 26, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> I'm a little confused that one CPFer says the brightness is about the same as the E2DL but another says the LX2 is noticeably brighter.



I wouldnt read too much into that. I suspect the lottery does come into play.

The first poster could have an underachieving E2DL and a over achieving LX2. :shrug:

I feel without even having my light yet, the output on most of these will be on par with the E2DL.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 26, 2009)

As mentioned, SureFire's type III "Hard" Anodising is grown for hardness, not for colour-matching. As a result it can be unusual to find each component of a SureFire "HA" flashlight to be exactly matched in colour/hue. As with others, I find this gives each flashlight a character and charm even.


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 26, 2009)

skfurr said:


> Got my LX2 this morning!
> 
> Quick first impressions:
> 
> ...







Can you tell me how bright the low is (15 Lum.) as far as lighting up an average bed room ect.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 26, 2009)

seattlite said:


> So if the output isn't the SF rated 200L but SF rated 120L then how is the KX2 different than the E2DL other then in physical apperance and placment of the electronics?
> 
> The reason why folks bought the L2 and not the L4 was becuase of the dual output and the higher high. If the output of the E2DL and the KX2 are the same....what would be the key discriminator of the KX2? Just aesthetics?



I think you mean "LX2" instead of "KX2".
The main difference is the UI - clickie vs. 2-stage push.
Also, the LX2 isn't crenulated, so it's more EDC-able.


----------



## MaxLight (Jun 26, 2009)

Another quick update...

I got to do a better comparison between the E2DL and the LX2 in a better light testing environment and the LX2 is BRIGHTER that the E2DL.

About 5 more hours till sunset....I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 26, 2009)

MaxLight said:


> LX2 is BRIGHTER that the E2DL.






2 for two!!! :wow:


----------



## Viper715 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am feeling better and better about my purchase all of the time!


----------



## seattlite (Jun 26, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I think you mean "LX2" instead of "KX2".
> The main difference is the UI - clickie vs. 2-stage push.
> Also, the LX2 isn't crenulated, so it's more EDC-able.



Thanks Bro....I corrected my original post. Anyone know where the electronics are on the LX2...body or head? I'm currently EDC'ng a KX2C which doesn't have the crenulations but the LX2 caught my attention due to the higher output. Also, anyone know whether 2xRCR123's work or 1x17670 will work?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 26, 2009)

3 for 3!!

Evan from www.tadgear.com also confirmed his LX2 was brighter than his E2DL. As a matter of fact, he has officially retired his E2DL for the LX2. :thumbsup:

I know its only three people, but man, this thing is a E2DL killer so far! :rock:


----------



## dcycleman (Jun 26, 2009)

man, I cant wait for some reviews. I think my next SF purchase will be the saint, since I recently bought an updated L4, though this light seems bad ***.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 26, 2009)

I just bit the bullet :shakehead 

I've been eyeing off that ebay add since the day it was put up, and i just couldn't resist

lovecpf


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Jun 26, 2009)

oh man, i was totally holding out for the UB3 as the only surefire i will purchase this year. however, this thing is actually available 45mins from me. ack. must stop reading this addictive thread.

hmm, i'm just gonna walk around with the E2DL in my left hand and a Malkoff MD2 M60WF in the right hand to remind myself i don't need another light. :mecry:


----------



## dcycleman (Jun 26, 2009)

CR123_CR123_CR123 said:


> oh man, i was totally holding out for the UB3 as the only surefire i will purchase this year. however, this thing is actually available 45mins from me. ack. must stop reading this addictive thread.
> 
> hmm, i'm just gonna walk around with the E2DL in my left hand and a Malkoff MD2 M60WF in the right hand to remind myself i don't need another light. :mecry:


 thats like a crack head walking around with a pipe in one hand and a bag of rock in the other saying "no this should be enough"


----------



## gswitter (Jun 26, 2009)

seattlite said:


> Anyone know where the electronics are on the LX2...body or head?


Sure would be nice if they were in the head (and the head/body junction was still threaded like the E-series).

It'd be nice to have whirled peas, too.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried the LX2 pocketclip on an E2e or E2L yet?


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 26, 2009)

The ebayer will ship my light tomorrow morning. After hearing all the good news so far, how can I not be excited?


----------



## o0o (Jun 26, 2009)

Can anyone that got the LX2 today comment on which LED is used?


----------



## ampdude (Jun 26, 2009)

Also, I'm curious about IMR16340's in this light. I suppose a nice 5A tint is too much to ask for though. Hopefully this will come with time.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine *SHOULD* be here in the morning....Hopefully it will be so I don't have to wait till Monday. I can't wait to get this thing....


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 26, 2009)

OK I have to get one. Where are most of you ordering from? In the past I have ordered from Surefire directly and a couple of other dealers. If anyone has found a really good price or deal please let me know. Please keep in mind, you might want to PM anything beyond this place gives a few batteries and free shipping. Thanks.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 26, 2009)

CR123_CR123_CR123 said:


> hmm, i'm just gonna walk around with the E2DL in my left hand and a Malkoff MD2 M60WF in the right hand to remind myself i don't need another light. :mecry:





dcycleman said:


> thats like a crack head walking around with a pipe in one hand and a bag of rock in the other saying "no this should be enough"


I LOL'ed at that one, that's the funniest thing I've read all week!


----------



## litlmh (Jun 27, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Sure would be nice if they were in the head (and the head/body junction was still threaded like the E-series).
> 
> It'd be nice to have whirled peas, too.



Hmm, I just took my LX2 and unscrewed both the head and the tailcap, and you can see through the body (like a tube), so I think the electronics are in the head...


----------



## Force Attuned (Jun 27, 2009)

litlmh said:


> Hmm, I just took my LX2 and unscrewed both the head and the tailcap, and you can see through the body (like a tube), so I think the electronics are in the head...


 
Beamshots??


----------



## ampdude (Jun 27, 2009)

litlmh said:


> Hmm, I just took my LX2 and unscrewed both the head and the tailcap, and you can see through the body (like a tube), so I think the electronics are in the head...



Is the threading E-series compatible?


----------



## monanza (Jun 27, 2009)

The threading is compatible with E2 series.


----------



## munchs (Jun 27, 2009)

I wonder if it can run on rechargeables? 

Specifically I'm curious about the run time on a single 17670


----------



## SureAddicted (Jun 27, 2009)

skfurr said:


> Got my LX2 this morning!
> 
> Quick first impressions:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the write up. What I'm wondering is the ergonomics, aesthetics. What is the LX2 like in regards to handling? Is it similar to the E1B in regards to the "slippery" factor?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm ordering one no matter what but I'd sure love to see someone share some beamshots with at least one other popular Surefire model.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm sure it's late... Good time for beamshots anyone?


----------



## Sean (Jun 27, 2009)

monanza said:


> The threading is compatible with E2 series.



What happens if you put the LX2 head on the E2e body & tailcap and fire it up? Does it burst into flames? :nana:


----------



## ampdude (Jun 27, 2009)

monanza said:


> The threading is compatible with E2 series.



Alriiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!


----------



## grnamin (Jun 27, 2009)

Sean said:


> What happens if you put the LX2 head on the E2e body & tailcap and fire it up? Does it burst into flames? :nana:


 
I put it on an Aleph 2x123 body and McTC clicky. Works fine.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## grnamin (Jun 27, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Pics?


 
Coming right up.


----------



## grnamin (Jun 27, 2009)

Here you go (really poor quality):


----------



## grnamin (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's a quick video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwPBXhaZ-YY


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well its here! As far as output goes its a little hard to tell if its brighter than the E2DL since its daytime. Looks roughly the same, which is fine by me since the E2DL rated around 200 lumens anyway. The tint is spectacular as well as the beam profile. Couldn't take beamshots since my camera (Samsung Glyde cell) wouldn't do them well. Here are some pics in order from its arrival, I don't know how I had the patience to take the pics before completely opening it up and playing with but I somehow I managed...

I like the black box it came with. The outer box has a flap on the back containing specs in a bunch of other languages. Enjoy!




By kdog2009





By kdog2009




By kdog2009




By kdog2009




By kdog2009



By kdog2009


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 27, 2009)

Great pics KDOG!!! :twothumbs

Just tracked mine, arrival at unit!!!! Now I need to stalk the MailMan through the blinds of my living room.... :naughty:

Is that a seoul? Or a Cree?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Its a Cree.....


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 27, 2009)

do i see slight variations of anodising in KDOG3's pictures? :duh2:


----------



## willrx (Jun 27, 2009)

Great pictures! Thanks for taking the time. The new packaging is nice.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2009)

sORe-EyEz said:


> do i see slight variations of anodising in KDOG3's pictures? :duh2:


 

Yes there is! No problem for me though....


----------



## seattlite (Jun 27, 2009)

grnamin said:


> I put it on an Aleph 2x123 body and McTC clicky. Works fine.



Will the LX2's 2-stage tailcap work on other E-Series compatible heads/bodies?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2009)

**ABOUT THE E SERIES COMPATABILITY:* *

The HEADS do interchange, the tailcaps DO NOT. Just to clarify. The tailcaps are still larger than the e-series tailcaps. Just FYI


----------



## Not So Bright (Jun 27, 2009)

seattlite said:


> Will the LX2's 2-stage tailcap work on other E-Series compatible heads/bodies?


 
No, but the old L2 tail cap will work on the LX2.

All the electronics are in the head.


----------



## Not So Bright (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice pics KDOG3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 27, 2009)

A very good video demonstration (having outdoors will be good too!) and excellent pictures of the box and light. Really appreciate the effort and time taken for that.


----------



## Dan FO (Jun 27, 2009)

Not So Bright said:


> All the electronics are in the head.



No, the head is dumb with no electronics. The driver and electronics are in the body.


----------



## Not So Bright (Jun 27, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> No, the head is dumb with no electronics. The driver and electronics are in the body.


 

There are no electronics in my LX2 body tube, I can see thru it when the head & tail cap are removed.

The L2 had the electronics in the body.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 27, 2009)

Finally, some pictures... I can now rest in peace. :sleepy:


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice pics! I really like the new packaging. When I got my e2dl, i cut the hell out of my thumb trying to get it out of the sealed plastic. I just ordered my lx2 from ebay...174.99. I'm going to vermont on thursday, i hope its here in time!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 27, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> No, the head is dumb with no electronics. The driver and electronics are in the body.



They are definaltey in the head Dan.

Mine has landed!!! :thumbsup:

I put a lil strip of SOLAS reflective tape underneath the O-ring of the TC so if I drop it at night I have a chance of finding it.

Over all it is a nice light, there are a few ano flaws on mine around the bezel, on the edges you can see BA, no big deal to me.

The clip is flimsy, hope I dont catch it on anything!!!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2009)

That one nice pic down the head answered my one question with this light.
If there was a slight textured bit between the lens and optic and *there is*.
Just like my E2L Outdoorsman. Still plenty of throw but the slight LDF smooths things out and provides some spill.

Way to go SF! No more worries here. lovecpf


----------



## skfurr (Jun 27, 2009)

SureAddicted said:


> Thanks for the write up. What I'm wondering is the ergonomics, aesthetics. What is the LX2 like in regards to handling? Is it similar to the E1B in regards to the "slippery" factor?



It's definately more slippery than he E2DL, but not as bad as the E1B.
I find I'm hooking my pinkie around the small indented ring at the base of the LED head. Then my ring finger snags the end of the clip. Finally with your thumb over the end, it's secure enough that I don't think somebody could take it away from me without a fight. 

Stephen


----------



## iapyx (Jun 27, 2009)

So, guys, so far happy about the TIR?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2009)

So on a traditional E series tube and tail this head will only do high mode right? 
We now need a 17670 check!!!!!!!!!!!! If a 17670 fits and functions the light then shy away from 2 RCR123's. If a 17670 fits but the light does not function then the 2 RCR's might be ok. MIGHT


----------



## NoFair (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks great

Pics next to a C2 anyone?

Any daring people open theirs


----------



## xpawel18x (Jun 27, 2009)

Do we know at this point if the LX2 is truly 200 SF lumens or did they decide to use the "exaggerated chinese" lumens?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2009)

xpawel18x said:


> Do we know at this point if the LX2 is truly 200 SF lumens or did they decide to use the "exaggerated chinese" lumens?


 

Definetly not "exaggerated chinese" lumens. I'd say its right around 200 on the nose...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 27, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Definetly not "exaggerated chinese" lumens. I'd say its right around 200 on the nose...



Agreed, or more. :thumbsup:

Yeah, with all the P7 and MC-E mods I have, I am used to a EDC style light that is pumping 500 lumens, floody of course. Being used to the high lumen ratings on the P7/MC-E lights, it is hard to judge just how bright this thing is! We all know that the 4 die lights are floody, I would consider the LX2 a thrower. I have no idea where I am going with this. 

The spot is really, really bright. Cant wait for darkness, this is gonna be quite the thrower. The LX2 is a nice refreshing light, in a sea full of floody four die lights that so many rave about these days (myself included).


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow it's small. Great!
Thanx for the pix!

If it has the electronics in the head and the tailcap is just a resistor (guessing) ... then it might work with Aleph McE2S tailcaps, too.

Since I suppose low is regulated, too, findng the right resistor could be a challenge.

Very interesting.

Really looking forward to this one 

bk


----------



## Scotty007 (Jun 27, 2009)

people with the LX2 are saying that yes it is brighter than the E2DL....well ......isn't it SUPPOSED TO be brighter....after all they claim that its 80 lumens brighter so unless surefire changed its lumen ratings...which obviously they didnt do....why aren't peole saying how much brighter it is? i mean $200 is no small investment, especially for a light! so to people who have it, whats your opinion? is it worth $200?


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 27, 2009)

Scotty007 said:


> people with the LX2 are saying that yes it is brighter than the E2DL....well ......isn't it SUPPOSED TO be brighter....after all they claim that its 80 lumens brighter so unless surefire changed its lumen ratings...which obviously they didnt do....why aren't peole saying how much brighter it is? i mean $200 is no small investment, especially for a light! so to people who have it, whats your opinion? is it worth $200?




I`ll Be The First To Say YES!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Scotty007 (Jun 27, 2009)

henry1960 said:


> I`ll Be The First To Say YES!!! :twothumbs


 



Thank you for your input but after that I cant help but notice your E2DL avatar so it cant be that good! ....just kidding!!!:nana:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 27, 2009)

Heres a few pics:

LX2 on left, Malkoff M60WL (100 lumens) on right:













Heres the SOLAS tape, this stuff is the most reflective tape I have ever seen.

I put it right below the O-ring, with the TC on, there is almost no chance of anything marring or cutting the tape. I may do this to all my SF's.


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great Idea...:thumbsup:


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 27, 2009)

Scotty007 said:


> Thank you for your input but after that I cant help but notice your E2DL avatar so it cant be that good! ....just kidding!!!:nana:



Ill Be Changing That Real Soon....


----------



## xpawel18x (Jun 27, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan,

Good idea with the reflective tape, in case one gets lost, you can use another light to find it.:twothumbs

I couldn't help to notice your GRE-600.

BTW, I am a member on RR also. And I'm a scanner enthusiast as well.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 27, 2009)

xpawel18x said:


> PoliceScannerMan,
> 
> Good idea with the reflective tape, in case one gets lost, you can use another light to find it.:twothumbs
> 
> ...



Sweet, I'm whooey on RR. Mostly a lurker. :wave:

Thats right, I always have two lights on me, the second is a keychain light. Unless doing outdoor activities, then I have 3-4 lights on me.


----------



## Scotty007 (Jun 27, 2009)

henry1960 said:


> Ill Be Changing That Real Soon....


 



Ha ha ha ....ok...you've convinced me...but i would really love to see beamshots of the two together....although the UI is probably more user friendly for EDC for the LX2...i still wanna be fully convinced...you know....$200 worth convinced!!! lol


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 27, 2009)

xpawel18x said:


> Do we know at this point if the LX2 is truly 200 SF lumens or did they decide to use the "exaggerated chinese" lumens?


 
We won't know until at least one sample is actually tested, or compared to another already tested light. So far it looks promising.

But it really bugs me all the people claiming the E2DL is 200Lumens, when only one sample was tested to perform at that level and more have tested lower. People only seem to remember the one that tested 200. Crazy people... they believe what they want to believe, and don't care about accuracy, they just pretend they do.


----------



## BSBG (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the pics an opinions so far. Interesting about the driver in the head, that is what makes it shorter overall than the departed L2.

I still am on the fence, not sure if it is too much of a thrower for general purpose EDC usage, but not enough of a thrower to reach out an touch something farther away...

Keep the reviews coming :thumbsup:.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2009)

Still looking for feedback on the light's behavior with a 17670 cell.

Work fine, works half way, no light at all? I can't think of any other questions to ask at this point.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm more interested in seeing if the driver can handle 2x Li-ions. Running on a 17670 would be nice (especially for the lower low), but running on a pair of 17500s or 17670s (with Rothrandir's extensions) might be even nicer for the extra runtime and higher low.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> The clip is flimsy, hope I don't catch it on anything!!!


 
Aww crap. 

Appreciate the honest comment though.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone actually tried out their LX2 head on an E2E body. 

I know the LX2 tailcap won't fit, but if the electronics are in the head, I'm thinking it should still light up.


----------



## Not So Bright (Jun 27, 2009)

A 17670 will not fit in the LX2 body. The LX2 head seems very bright on a 17670 in a E2 body. No low mode.

I put my KL4 on the LX2 body, now I have a 2 level L4.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2009)

Not So Bright said:


> A 17670 will not fit in the LX2 body. The LX2 head seems very bright on a 17670 in a E2 body. No low mode.


 
NICE! 

Thanks for trying out the head on a seperate body.

Even with a non-compatible 17670 E2 body, this sounds like it would still be an awesome lego. I prefer bezel-up carry, single bright-as-Hell mode, and cheese-grater checkering on my Surefires. I think I'll wait a bit until this light is not so new, and then just buy the head from the MarketPlace.

*EDIT :*

I forgot for a second there that I have an L4 myself. Buy the LX2, swap heads, and I'll be a happy camper. Possibly put the LX2 w/ KL4 in my car as an emergency light, or in my BOB as a back-up light.


----------



## RobertM (Jun 27, 2009)

Can someone who has one post some outdoor beamshots comparing the LX2 to some other SureFire LEDs [or SF incans for that matter]?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Bucky (Jun 27, 2009)

RobertM said:


> Can someone who has one post some outdoor beamshots comparing the LX2 to some other SureFire LEDs [or SF incans for that matter]?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert



Beamshots of the LX2 and E2DL would be very much appreciated.


----------



## prime77 (Jun 27, 2009)

Not So Bright said:


> I put my KL4 on the LX2 body, now I have a 2 level L4.



That is really interesting. Is it the new 120 lumen KL4 head?


----------



## Scotty007 (Jun 27, 2009)

Bucky said:


> Beamshots of the LX2 and E2DL would be very much appreciated.


 


That would be the determining factor for a lot of people, myself included, in choosing whether to get the LX2 or stick with the E2DL!!!


----------



## Not So Bright (Jun 27, 2009)

prime77 said:


> That is really interesting. Is it the new 120 lumen KL4 head?


 
No, it's a older KL4, stock driver, MCE emitter.


----------



## dilbert (Jun 27, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I put a lil strip of SOLAS reflective tape underneath the O-ring of the TC so if I drop it at night I have a chance of finding it.



Where did you get the SOLAS tape? Did you find it at a marine dealer, or did you have to mail order it?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2009)

Not So Bright said:


> No, it's a older KL4, stock driver, MCE emitter.


 
With the older KL4 on the LX2 body and tailcap, some CPFer might finally get that really low Low-mode that they've always wanted.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2009)

For those who might have missed it, check out Sean's review of the LX2.

LINK:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235262


----------



## prime77 (Jun 27, 2009)

> With the older KL4 on the LX2 body and tailcap, some CPFer might finally get that really low Low-mode that they've always wanted.



That is so cool. There is no reason why this shouldn't work with the new Soul KL4 right? I mean if the resister is in the tail cap it should be fine right? The fact that Surefire put the electronics in the the LX2 head and made the body E-series compatible has really opened up the possibilities for lots of LEGO fun.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2009)

prime77 said:


> That is so cool. There is no reason why this shouldn't work with the new Soul KL4 right?


 
Yup, should work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 27, 2009)

Just ordered one from that fellow on ebay as well.
Looking forward to it! :twothumbs

Anyone with outdoor beamshots yet ??


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 27, 2009)

dilbert said:


> Where did you get the SOLAS tape? Did you find it at a marine dealer, or did you have to mail order it?



"The Toughest and Brightest Tape on the Market"

I dont have my E2DL anymore so I am basing this on memory, but to buy a LX2 soley for the brightness factor wouldnt be wise. The LX2 really isnt that much brighter than the E2DL from what I remember, low and high are about the same. 

There are a few reasons I would upgrade:

The UI, super simple. I like low coming on first, then high.

The LX2 is beefy, I like the thick body, it is good for big hands. It feels substantial in the hand. 

The clip system, although a bit flimsy, is a pleasure to work with, easy in, easy out. I dont think you would have to worry about the light falling out unwanted though.

The real question is....

Who's gonna have the first Milky LX2? :devil:


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 27, 2009)

That's what I'm looking for - more leggo-ability. Here's a question: What is the resistance of the tailcap?


Not So Bright said:


> I put my KL4 on the LX2 body, now I have a 2 level L4.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 27, 2009)

skfurr said:


> It's definately more slippery than he E2DL, but not as bad as the E1B.
> I find I'm hooking my pinkie around the small indented ring at the base of the LED head. Then my ring finger snags the end of the clip. Finally with your thumb over the end, it's secure enough that I don't think somebody could take it away from me without a fight.
> 
> Stephen



Yea, but if your hands are extremely dry, it will be slippery. Also, if they are wet. Water, blood, ect. The body and tailcap don't impress me at all. I'm glad the head is E compatible, now I think I will be in the market for one to put on an E2e body and Z52. And that new bezel down pocketclip. That's been a long time coming!


----------



## Numbers (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks like Sean's review settles it.
Call it 120 lumens or 200. the LX2 and E2DL are pretty close in output on high.
In fact to my eye, from his pictures, it seems that the E2DL is a bit brighter and a bit whiter (probably the camera though).
That's a great review!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hmmm, I dont' find the pocketclip THAT flimsy as some people are saying. I REALLY like it as a matter of fact. I mean what are you going to be doing, hanging a boat anchor from it? Its a pocketclip...

I also position the lanyard ring hole so that when I reach down to grab it my finger (usually the middle) catches it and makes it a little more secure when pulling out. 

As far as the output goes, I just got home from work and this was the first chance I had to play with it in the dark. I'd say its a _LITTLE_ brighter than any of the E2DLs' I had. Its a scorcher on high for sure. It seems that people are already complaining about this. If Surefire decided to rate these new lights to what they may actually be putting out instead of being very conservative with their ratings, whats' the problem? People here (myself included) have said for a couple of years now that Surefire should stop selling themselves short and go ahead and rate their lights more accuratly. If mine is barely 200 lumens on the nose on high, I'm cool with that.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 28, 2009)

While I'm still waiting for my LX2 to arrive (probably <7 days as I live in Singapore), I'm going to kindly ask those with already have their LX2 to compare with the L1's switch (if they already have one).

I find my L1's tail-switch button to be rather hard and I don't know if my thumbs are weak or what, I can't seem to hold it down on "high" for too long. Is the LX2's button any easier to depress? It will be a plus for me and if LX1 employs the same set of buttons I'll be glad to change.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 28, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Hmmm, I dont' find the pocketclip THAT flimsy as some people are saying. I REALLY like it as a matter of fact. I mean what are you going to be doing, hanging a boat anchor from it? Its a pocketclip...


Nope, not hanging boat anchors... 

Compared to other SF (Well all clips really) clips it is *very * flimsy. I wouldnt trust it at all fishing, or camping. It doesnt _bite_ the pocket that well at all, the jeans pocket itself holds the light in there with the pressure of the denim against the thigh. I havent used it yet with baggy cargo shorts, that will be the test...

Rule #1: Secure your gear. :naughty:

If anyone ever catches this clip on anything, I'm afraid it will straighten.

If I was a betting man, I would bet that we will see a "My LX2 is gone forever!!!" thread due to this clip...

I wish every single light had a McGizmo style Ti pocket clip, now THAT is a pocket clip.

All in all, the light looks really cool, functions well, my only gripe is the clip.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 28, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Looks like Sean's review settles it.
> Call it 120 lumens or 200. the LX2 and E2DL are pretty close in output on high.
> In fact to my eye, from his pictures, it seems that the E2DL is a bit brighter and a bit whiter (probably the camera though).
> That's a great review!


 

I think it does matter if it's 200 or 120 for this reason:
I own a U2A rated 100/120 lumen and there is a light I am eagerly waiting for, the UA2 which will have 200 lumen as far as we know now. To me and I think to others as well, it is important to know if the lumen measuring method of SF has changed or not. The old 200 lumen means a lot more light. If it's 200 lumen (measured the new way) it may very well be equal to 120 old lumen. I'd prefer 200 old lumen and consider a UB3 instead. 

Not picking on you  Just thinking out loud.


----------



## matt0 (Jun 28, 2009)

My E1B's clip doesn't "bite" into the fabric as well as a standard E1L or E2L clip but it seems plenty secure to me. I've never had it move around on me.

To those that have the LX2 and E1B, are the clips pretty much the same or is the LX2 clip weaker than E1B?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 28, 2009)

the clip is the same as the E1B, but with it being longer, it is weaker. I think it would be fine for EDC, just check your pocket when standing from sitting position.


----------



## o0o (Jun 28, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Its a Cree.....


 
What type of Cree???


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 28, 2009)

XR-E 
My best guess is that it's an R2 but I'll know better tomorrow when mine arrives. The Ebay guy is in PA so the wait was pretty short.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 28, 2009)

*Does anyone have a tailstanding ring handy that they could attempt to install?*


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 28, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> *Does anyone have a tailstanding ring handy that they could attempt to install?*



TC seems the exact same. I have legoed with other L1's. I assume your Oregon Shooter is GTG.

OK, one more gripe about the clip after 24 hours of use. :devil:

The light is a PITA to turn onto constant, the clip grates your thumb. You have to grab turn a lil , let go, grab, turn a lil, etc. I guess you could grab the very end of the TC and twist, but it will still getcha. :sigh:







One pic of the thin clip. 







Guys, I want you to know, I am not bashing the LX2. It is a great light, but damnit, I need to be honest here and let everyone know of the flaws. 

Overall, the light is great. The clip really isnt that bad, I just wish it held the pocket tighter, and didnt interfere with operation of the flashlight.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 28, 2009)

:twothumbs Thank you for the info!

I bet with an OS ring on there turning it on to constant will be a bit easier. :laughing: What happened to the Ti tail rings Moddoo was going to make?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2009)

iapyx said:


> I think it does matter if it's 200 or 120 for this reason:
> I own a U2A rated 100/120 lumen and there is a light I am eagerly waiting for, the UA2 which will have 200 lumen as far as we know now. To me and I think to others as well, it is important to know if the lumen measuring method of SF has changed or not. The old 200 lumen means a lot more light. If it's 200 lumen (measured the new way) it may very well be equal to 120 old lumen. I'd prefer 200 old lumen and consider a UB3 instead.
> 
> Not picking on you  Just thinking out loud.



I hear ya,
I think SF should be consistent in their ratings, and if they have changed how they are calculating lumens then they should make that known.
I was just saying that when comparing the LX2 to the E2DL they are the same brightness so we know what is going on when comparing these two lights. 
But you are right if we dont know how to compare other future lights to existing ones, thats something SF should clarify so we know what they are offering and what we are buying.


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 28, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> XR-E
> My best guess is that it's an R2 but I'll know better tomorrow when mine arrives. The Ebay guy is in PA so the wait was pretty short.


 

LOL, I also ordered from the PA Ebay guy late Saturday night. He sent me a notification that it will ship out Monday morning.

Can't wait. :naughty:

Anyone confirm if it can run off of 2 AW RCR123's ??


----------



## Viper715 (Jun 28, 2009)

Come on someone has to have some Rcr123 or a 17670 you can try. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes please. I want to know if my AW RCRs I bought for my previously sold E2DL can be used with this lights. It's going to save me money if it does.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 28, 2009)

Palestofwhite said:


> Yes please. I want to know if my AW RCRs I bought for my previously sold E2DL can be used with this lights. It's going to save me money if it does.



It looks like using 2XRCR123's, 3.7-4.2volts, may overdrive the circuit for awhile. Initially I had though that you could do it as has been done with the E2L Outdoorsman, but reading posts overtime and seeing some runtime graphs, it looks like it is not too feasible. The E2L seems to be running a buck circuit, but it is not that clear what circuit the E2DL is running. No, I can not point you to some runtime graphs. I found them by searching, but did not bookmark them.

Bill


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 28, 2009)

Running AWs 3v lifepo4s in it should be fine. You'll get about 1/3 the runtime of primaries but, hey, free lumens 

If I get this puppy, that is how I'll run mine.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm I have 2 sets of the Tenergy gray and yellow Lifepos' ... I shoudl charge 'em up! Which makes me think of another question: I wonder what the curren draw is for these?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Also I'd love to see someone make those Delrin tailgaurds in a flared version. I think they would be very popular!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 29, 2009)

It has arrived.

Like the body style. Love the switch. Clip works good on jeans pocket. Fit's well in an A2 holster made by Hogo. (I'm doing a wet molding as I type this) F04 fit is great, a must have for this light. Button press is easier to activate than on my 4 flats A2, smoother somehow. Low is a good general use level, won't blind you from bounce back but won't preserve night vision either. The faint LDF is present on the back side of the lens. A bit less cool on low. AW 17670 won't fit so I doubt that RCR123's are going in the tube either. On an E series tube it gives you straight Hi mode that seems to be a tiny bit brighter than Hi on it's own tube. I will investigate that further when it's dark. I got lucky on HA match, close enough to go unnoticed. Knurling has not been missed so far but my hands are dry and clean. I think the extra grip from the clip and lanyard ring is helping quite a bit. Tempted to take the lanyard ring off but I am going to try to resist since I have a nice new lanyard now. The clip really drags on the switch. HA will be gone there before too long but it's not a shelf queen anyway. 

Emitter is a tad cool for me and not 100% centered under the optic. I will be fixing that when I settle on a new emitter. :thumbsup: Until I do it will still make a very nice carry light! I am officially passing on the LX1, this light is small enough that I don't really need to downsize.

Now I will be keeping an eye out for runtime charts!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> AW 17670 won't fit so I doubt that RCR123's are going in the tube either. [...] I am officially passing on the LX1, this light is small enough that I don't really need to downsize.


You mentioned your plans to get this light modded, does that mean you’ll get the body bored for 1x17670? That would seem to make the most sense to me IMO, and would be more of an improvement than trying to get the LX1 to run on RCR123. My calculations, in going from CR123 to RCR123 on the LX1, you’re losing 45% of the watt-hours, while going from 2xCR123 to 17670, you’re losing only 25% of the watt-hours. My two lumens,


----------



## matt0 (Jun 29, 2009)

How easily does the lanyard ring come off? I know its a two-part clasp that can be removed/reattached but I don't want it off. I don't want it to fall off and end up losing the light b/c it came off the lanyard.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 29, 2009)

Not easy at all for that ring to pop off in use. Your light should be quite safe on the lanyard.

Kestrel, I'm going to do an emitter swap myself and I doubt I'll have the tube bored by someone. I'll pay for boring to move into 18650 capacity but paying to use 17670's isn't that cost effective for me. I only have 2 17670 cells left. Looking at the tail end there doesn't seem to be much spare Al to it anyway. Plus I have about 80 primary cells here to burn through.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Jun 29, 2009)

on the LX2 today!

Man, am I sick in the head or what? lol

That seller on ebay (the only one so far to list the LX2 on ebay AFAIK) actually put one on for auction instead of buy it now. I put in a low bid of $160, got outbid almost immediately and lost the auction, but got a second chance offer at $160! Woooot! Makes me wonder what price these dealers are getting from Surefire...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 29, 2009)

I might need another at that price!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 29, 2009)

Using 18650's for the LX2 head you would need to move to Leef bodies with E threads, or find a TB E series 18650 body. I have two TB's that I have used to run my KL4's, when I had them, and they will be nice with the new Malkoff E head. Not sure how the LX2 head will run with one 18650. Depends on vf at the higher current requirement for 200 lumens. Malkoff M60 seems to run ok with one 18650, but design of circuit will be different than SF's.

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 29, 2009)

It runs on high with 1 18650 cell in my 5Mega E tube but I want to keep the low mode. 
Primary cells in the stock tube for me for now.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 29, 2009)

*For those with clip-dragging-on-tailcap issues:*

I had the same problem, I just used my thumb and forefinger to ever so slightly bend the clip outward and now its about a half-millimeter away from the cap. Easy and works. 

*Testing my Tenergy LifePo 3.0v batts, 2 sets. Will report back....*


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I had a scare testing them! I put one set it and it worked fine, no flickering or anything. I tried the other set - nothing. Nada. Oh crap, just blew this new light. I put the primaries back in - worked fine again. Whew. Ok, lets try this again - Same result. One set worked, the other - nothing. LUCKILY I labeled them in pairs when I first got them. Apparently one of them blown. But it works fine on the good set.


----------



## l2icel3all (Jun 29, 2009)

Now that it has been confirmed that the light is indeed 200 lumens I just placed an order. I was going to originally get another E2DL for the 5 lumens low function since my E2DL was one of the first waves with the high only. Seeing as how the LX2 seems slightly shorter than the E2DL this is even more of a reason to purchase one. I might even go overboard and purchase an OD E2e just for the matching body in case I decide to carry the LX2's head on an E2e body. Are there any online places selling them for less than retail price besides ebay?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 29, 2009)

There used to be 1 place but I am no longer sure if they will do it. I remember it was a discount for us offered by phone orders only. 
Saying the name of the place publicly puts them at risk to lose the ability to sell Surefire lights. Surefire is very strict as to what price they will allow retailers to sell their lights for. SO if anyone remembers the place's name send PM's to others, do not post it on here and screw it up for those nice enough to try and help us out.

I will say that the Ebay price is just about the same and the linked Ebay seller delivered what he was supposed to and quickly.


----------



## Not So Bright (Jun 29, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> There used to be 1 place but I am no longer sure if they will do it. I remember it was a discount for us offered by phone orders only.
> Saying the name of the place publicly puts them at risk to lose the ability to sell Surefire lights. Surefire is very strict as to what price they will allow retailers to sell their lights for. SO if anyone remembers the place's name send PM's to others, do not post it on here and screw it up for those nice enough to try and help us out.
> 
> I will say that the Ebay price is just about the same and the linked Ebay seller delivered what he was supposed to and quickly.


 

I will confirm what Sarge said. 
Super fast shipping too! :twothumbs


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys - getting ready to pull the trigger and might just pick one up locally tomorrow if they have em - quick question:

Hows the beam on it? Is it the typical Surefire TIR "splotch" or "smudge" with outer rings that I've grown to love in my E series? Or is it an improved "cleaner" profile? Don't really mind the TIR's splotchiness, but, just curious...

Thanks!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 29, 2009)

Just like almost all of the recent cree & optic combo's from Surefire. 
Not really better or more sloppy either.
Now maybe it's just me but I think the spill is now brighter than it was on the early Cree & TIR combo's. Hard to say for certain.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 29, 2009)

I must have got lucky in the beam department cuz mine is perfectly round. No splotchiness.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 30, 2009)

Very pleased after my first night of ownership! :twothumbs

Good output level choices were made with this one. 
Also has anyone noticed that the small black plastic tab is not present under the clip? I guess it's not needed anymore!


----------



## willrx (Jun 30, 2009)

If not already posted, there is a different liner in the body tube also. Anyone have any additional info?


----------



## matt0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Also has anyone noticed that the small black plastic tab is not present under the clip? I guess it's not needed anymore!



The E1B doesn't have it either. I guess the clip style is different enough from the standard long/short clips that it isn't necessary


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like a press fit collar inside the tail tread area more than a liner to me. Check the head section and see if you see a liner there.

Oh and I have removed my clip. I polished the part of the clip the touches the tail. Next I am going to put the empty space under the clip to use!
I am going to cut a slot in the clip and mount a trit vial under it where it attaches to the light. I believe there is room between clip and body.
:thumbsup:


----------



## hcd615 (Jun 30, 2009)

Deleted... Posted in wrong thread, sorry...


----------



## recDNA (Jun 30, 2009)

SilentK said:


> What happened to the planned 120 lumens? LOL. 200 friggin lumens, thats crazy. It also has the perfect UI. this is like a dream light.


 
For $200 it should be.


----------



## go_to_the_light (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wanted to weigh in on this light. Got mine 2 days ago, and very pleased. I normally like a clicky switch, but I am getting used to the new UI on this one and I think I am going to like it. My last EDC type light was an L4, and I really like the 2 levels of the LX2. The light really puts out the lumens. I have a Lumapower M1 with a Cree XR-E that is supposed to do ~190, and my LX2 puts out more light with a slightly bigger hotspot and better overall spill. And seems to be about equal in throw. Maybe even a bit better. The low is great for lighting up a pathway or other close object, but may be a bit too much for map reading. But I find if you use the spill area for this purpose, its about right. Great light!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 30, 2009)

recDNA said:


> For $200 it should be.



I sure it is.

Bill


----------



## recDNA (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm showing my ignorance I know...but why are Surefires like the LX2 worth more money than other brands that seem to have equal or even superior specifications? I understand that Surefire is reputed to measure lumens in a more accurate manner but I trust the excellent reviews here that sometimes include lumen figures. 

I guess I'm asking why a 200 lumen Surefire is worth more than a Eagletac (just one example) with twice the brightness or a Liteflux with more advanced features?


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 30, 2009)

recDNA said:


> For $200 it should be.





Bullzeyebill said:


> I sure it is.


I sure it too.


recDNA said:


> I guess I'm asking why a 200 lumen Surefire is worth more than a Eagletac (just one example) with twice the brightness or a Liteflux with more advanced features?


Hmm, this has been covered extensively in other threads, none of which ever got to 12+ pages due to


----------



## Bucky (Jun 30, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I'm showing my ignorance I know...but why are Surefires like the LX2 worth more money than other brands that seem to have equal or even superior specifications? I understand that Surefire is reputed to measure lumens in a more accurate manner but I trust the excellent reviews here that sometimes include lumen figures.
> 
> I guess I'm asking why a 200 lumen Surefire is worth more than a Eagletac (just one example) with twice the brightness or a Liteflux with more advanced features?



Good question, but this has been covered over and over again. I think we can just say "quality" and "reliability" and hopefully leave it at that. 

Bucky


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 30, 2009)

recDNA, it is sort of hard to explain why a SF is touted by many to be so great, when compared to other lights that may have more features, be brighter, prettier and cheaper. I just have to say, for myself, that I can't help but like the SF lights and their aura. When I try to explain it, it just doesn't work or sound convincing, and I am mostly just making up a story to support my liking of them. Just can not put it into words, I guess.

Bill


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 30, 2009)

USA made, lifetime warrenty, great QC... just starting the list


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 30, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> USA made



You can stop right there.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I'm showing my ignorance I know...but why are Surefires like the LX2 worth more money than other brands that seem to have equal or even superior specifications? I understand that Surefire is reputed to measure lumens in a more accurate manner but I trust the excellent reviews here that sometimes include lumen figures.
> 
> I guess I'm asking why a 200 lumen Surefire is worth more than a Eagletac (just one example) with twice the brightness or a Liteflux with more advanced features?




After I was gifted with my first Surefire....it did not take me long to figure out why they were more expensive than many other flash lights. There are many reasons why I like the Surefire brand better, and think that they are worth the added cost. They have a feeling of substance and balance that I have not felt in another light. They have a fit and finish that sets the standard. The machine work is just absolutely amazing. One example is the knurling on the Surefire just grabs your hand like Velcro. In my experience, I have never felt any knurling equal to that of Surefire. The pieces of the Surefire lights are not molded, but machined out of solid pieces of very high quality aluminum. The HA finish is very durable. They are made and assembled in the United States. They come with unequaled customer service, and a lifetime warranty that guarantees fix or replace with no questions asked. It is not just a flashlight, but a fine piece of equipment or tool if you will, that you can own and trust for the rest of your life. These things all add up, and in my opinion more than justify the cost of the Surefire brand of lights.


----------



## nismotor (Jun 30, 2009)

Just go to their website/catalog and read some SureFire True Stories !


----------



## Dan FO (Jun 30, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Oh and I have removed my clip. I polished the part of the clip the touches the tail. Next I am going to put the empty space under the clip to use!
> I am going to cut a slot in the clip and mount a trit vial under it where it attaches to the light. I believe there is room between clip and body.
> :thumbsup:



Just put a thin coat of clear hard epoxy on the underside of the clip that touches the tailcap.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 30, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> After I was gifted with my first Surefire....it did not take me long to figure out why they were more expensive than many other flash lights. There are many reasons why I like the Surefire brand better, and think that they are worth the added cost. They have a feeling of substance and balance that I have not felt in another light. They have a fit and finish that sets the standard. The machine work is just absolutely amazing. One example is the knurling on the Surefire just grabs your hand like Velcro. In my experience, I have never felt any knurling equal to that of Surefire. The pieces of the Surefire lights are not molded, but machined out of solid pieces of very high quality aluminum. The HA finish is very durable. They are made and assembled in the United States. They come with unequaled customer service, and a lifetime warranty that guarantees fix or replace with no questions asked. It is not just a flashlight, but a fine piece of equipment or tool if you will, that you can own and trust for the rest of your life. These things all add up, and in my opinion more than justify the cost of the Surefire brand of lights.



You're doing what I try to do sometimes, explain why you like Surefire lights, and the real reasons are just more than words, and we will never convey why we like them to others so that they get it. It is a personal thing.

Bill


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 30, 2009)

*weird double post*


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jul 1, 2009)

After looking at all those beautiful pics, I couldn't holdback and I pulled the trigger.


----------



## prime77 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been at work all night long waiting to get home to see my new LX2. I am not disappointed at all with it. From the new packaging. To the new fluted body style. To the new clip. I love everything about it. From some of the beamshots I have seen it doesn't look that much brighter than the E2DL. So I was very pleased to find that it is much brighter.:devil: It may just be how my TIR is focused but it seems to have a tighter beam as well. I just let these beamshots speak for themselves.










The fact that I can run one of my KL4 heads on for a two level light is even more cool.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jul 1, 2009)

prime77, thanks for the beam shots. looks a good deal brighter than the E2DL :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice! 

Any chance of more comparison shots??


----------



## prime77 (Jul 1, 2009)

CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> prime77, thanks for the beam shots. looks a good deal brighter than the E2DL :thumbsup:


It sure is brighter. Good job SF. My eyes are don't do the best job sometimes of seeing which light is brighter when they similar outputs. My stepson was up waiting for me to get home so he could see the LX2. I usually ask for his opinion on which one is brighter. Inside he picked the LX2 every time. Outside where it can really shine it's easy to see which one is brighter. I got a good tint as well.


----------



## prime77 (Jul 1, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Nice!
> 
> Any chance of more comparison shots??


These were rushed because it's late here. Didn't quite get the aim of the LX2 the same as the E2DL.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome!
It looks so good!

I can't wait for it to arrive!

Thanks for the extra shots!


----------



## prime77 (Jul 1, 2009)

I found this statement on the new LX2 box interesting


----------



## Sean (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Prime77, can I repost you pics in my LX2 review?  Or you could post them there. 
I don't have an E2DL anymore and my previous pics I posted don't show much of a difference (for any number of reasons). Your pics certainly show the difference between the LX2 & E2DL that my light output readings confirm.


----------



## Force Attuned (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the beamshots.

I've made up my mind now...I have chosen the LX2 over the E2DL.

Thanks!


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jul 1, 2009)

The pictures are really good. Now I really hope the light gets here by Friday and not the coming Monday. so I'll have a good weekend to play with it.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 1, 2009)

prime77 said:


> I found this statement on the new LX2 box interesting.


 
Translation: _Mostly _Made in the U.S.A.

Nothing new. At least you know that a big chunk of your money is supporting the American workforce.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 1, 2009)

prime77 said:


> I
> 
> The fact that I can run one of my KL4 heads on for a two level light is even more cool.




Prime77, do you have a newer L4 that you can try? Wondering if the new KL4 head will get 2 modes if placed on the LX2 body.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 1, 2009)

Prime77, thanks for the great outdoor beamshots! :twothumbs

Must...resist...waiting for LX1


----------



## Viper715 (Jul 1, 2009)

I just found while playing lego with my new LX2 and my E2DL that the E2DL head on the LX2 body ends up with three levels. On the High of the E2DL the first stage of the 2 Stage cap looks to be between 15-25 Lumens and the second stage looks like the full brightness of the E2DL. Then a full release and a press brings you to the low setting of the E2DL. The 2 Stage cap does not affect the low stage. This 3 Stage Surefire is not the behavior that I suspected out of the E2DL head but I like it. 

On a side note I cant tell much of a difference in output between the two and if any the E2DL seems brighter that my LX2 I may either have a under achieving LX2 or over achieving E2DL but both are very bright.


----------



## prime77 (Jul 1, 2009)

> Hey Prime77, can I repost you pics in my LX2 review?  Or you could post them there.
> I don't have an E2DL anymore and my previous pics I posted don't show much of a difference (for any number of reasons). Your pics certainly show the difference between the LX2 & E2DL that my light output readings confirm.


Go ahead Sean and repost them. I don't have a problem with it.



> Prime77, do you have a newer L4 that you can try? Wondering if the new KL4 head will get 2 modes if placed on the LX2 body.


jp2515, I tried the LX2 body with both the LUX 5 and Soul KL4 heads and both have two modes.



> Translation: _Mostly _Made in the U.S.A.
> 
> Nothing new. At least you know that a big chunk of your money is supporting the American workforce.


I know it's nothing new. I just found it interesting that SF puts it on the box in such a open way. Some companies wouldn't do that. I always figured that things like the LED, electronics, o-rings, and the rubber tailcap will be made over seas. I'm glad that a big chunk of my money is supporting an American workforce and staying in the country. It's one of the many factors that make me support SF.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 1, 2009)

Viper715 said:


> I just found while playing lego with my new LX2 and my E2DL that the E2DL head on the LX2 body ends up with three levels. On the High of the E2DL the first stage of the 2 Stage cap looks to be between 15-25 Lumens and the second stage looks like the full brightness of the E2DL. Then a full release and a press brings you to the low setting of the E2DL. The 2 Stage cap does not affect the low stage. This 3 Stage Surefire is not the behavior that I suspected out of the E2DL head but I like it.
> 
> On a side note I cant tell much of a difference in output between the two and if any the E2DL seems brighter that my LX2 I may either have a under achieving LX2 or over achieving E2DL but both are very bright.



Whoo hoo! 3 Stage E2DL? I like this light even more now! 



prime77 said:


> jp2515, I tried the LX2 body with both the LUX 5 and Soul KL4 heads and both have two modes.



2 Stage KL4 Seoul 

Wow the LX2 is certainly more than I expected. Betcha you guys will find more easter eggs on this light.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 1, 2009)

Viper715 said:


> I just found while playing lego with my new LX2 and my E2DL that the E2DL head on the LX2 body ends up with three levels. On the High of the E2DL the first stage of the 2 Stage cap looks to be between 15-25 Lumens and the second stage looks like the full brightness of the E2DL. Then a full release and a press brings you to the low setting of the E2DL. The 2 Stage cap does not affect the low stage. This 3 Stage Surefire is not the behavior that I suspected out of the E2DL head but I like it.


This is the same behavior we've observed with all of the new 2-stage, Surefire heads and the McGizmo/Shoppe 2-stage switches.

It sucks for the Shoppe, but you can understand why Surefire asked them to stop manufacturing the McE2S and McC2S switches. Previously, there was some distinction between the L1/L2 and the 1-cell/2-cell E-series lights with a McE2S - basically the location of the electronics and the inability to lego between the L1/L2 and the rest of the E-series. But now, aside from the different tail threads, the new LX2 operates exactly like any other 2-cell, E-series light with a McE2S.


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 1, 2009)

Got mine about half an hour ago. It is definetely visually brighter than my E2DL. Not only is it brighter, the hotspot is perfectly round. 
I had to try several E2DL's before I found one with a somewhat round hotspot.

My only gripe is a few little markings on the light. There are no nicks, dings or scratches, but there are a few tiny spots where there is no anno.
Maybe rub marks?

Other than that, I've very pleased with it. I would have prefered a minty one, but I guess this one will be a user for me.

One more note, I was expecting a very crappy clip after reading a few comments made on them. I actually like the clip


----------



## Talas (Jul 1, 2009)

So much for waiting for the LX1... I knew it was a mistake but couldn't help reading this thread... Called around to all the usual online dealers and everyone was sold out... except one... so pulled the trigger and paid an extra $25 for express shipping since I'm flying out this weekend and didn't want it sitting around for a month unopened until I got back... sigh.


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm waiting for my lx2 to arrive... its driving me nuts! There is a street in my neighborhood that is about 3/4 of a mile long, straight as an arrow, with about 10 or 13 stop signs. I went out last night and used my e2dl to see how many lit up. In fact all of them reflected some light back at me. I'm curious to see how my lx2 will do. If i can get some pics up later, I'll do a comparison of the e2dl and the lx2. I'm hoping the lx2 will make the signs reflect more light back @ me.


----------



## xpawel18x (Jul 1, 2009)

subiedriver1990 said:


> I'm waiting for my lx2 to arrive... its driving me nuts! There is a street in my neighborhood that is about 3/4 of a mile long, straight as an arrow, with about 10 or 13 stop signs. I went out last night and used my e2dl to see how many lit up. In fact all of them reflected some light back at me. I'm curious to see how my lx2 will do. If i can get some pics up later, I'll do a comparison of the e2dl and the lx2. I'm hoping the lx2 will make the signs reflect more light back @ me.


 
That is a fantastic way to test your lights! I would appreciate shots of your results.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 1, 2009)

prime77 said:


> I found this statement on the new LX2 box interesting


 


Thats really interesting because i had an arguement with someone about this subject 5 months ago so i called surefire.....they told me that ALL of the parts of the flashlights are manufactured and assembled in the United States EXCEPT the LED module because under some "patent law" they were not allowed to produce them here.....SO the LED is assembled in Asia and is then shipped here to the US and then is assembled with all of the other American made parts....which is kinda funny because the LED is ARGUABLY (spelling?) the most important part...so in conclusion...everything is manufactured and assembled in the US except the LED..which is manufactured in Asia but assembled in the US! :sigh:


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Viper715 said:


> I just found while playing lego with my new LX2 and my E2DL that the E2DL head on the LX2 body ends up with three levels. On the High of the E2DL the first stage of the 2 Stage cap looks to be between 15-25 Lumens and the second stage looks like the full brightness of the E2DL. Then a full release and a press brings you to the low setting of the E2DL. The 2 Stage cap does not affect the low stage. This 3 Stage Surefire is not the behavior that I suspected out of the E2DL head but I like it.


 

Whoa, a three stage E2DLX2! Now I'm gonna have to get an E2DL again just to do this, now what we really need is the E2DLs' (or just the heads) to come in the regular HA! Maybe its possible to swap the guts out of the two heads.....


----------



## recDNA (Jul 1, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> I sure it too.
> 
> Hmm, this has been covered extensively in other threads, none of which ever got to 12+ pages due to


 
I'm a new member and there are dozens and dozens of Surefire threads to search through. Wouldn't it be just as easy and a lot nicer to either post a link, ignore the question, or even ANSWER it?

Thanks


----------



## Size15's (Jul 1, 2009)

Scotty007 said:


> Thats really interesting because i had an arguement with someone about this subject 5 months ago so i called surefire.....they told me that ALL of the parts of the flashlights are manufactured and assembled in the United States EXCEPT the LED module because under some "patent law" they were not allowed to produce them here.....SO the LED is assembled in Asia and is then shipped here to the US and then is assembled with all of the other American made parts....which is kinda funny because the LED is ARGUABLY (spelling?) the most important part...so in conclusion...everything is manufactured and assembled in the US except the LED..which is manufactured in Asia but assembled in the US! :sigh:


We've got a whole thread on this topic from around Christmas 2008.
Because the LED is not made in the USA and because it is a vital part of the product - one can not state that the product is made in the USA even though the LED is the only part of any material significance that isn't.
I understand that the electronics may contain non-USA components but are assembled in the USA.

But because there is no suitable/appropriate USA-made alternative to the LED SureFire essentially have no choice but to use a non-USA-made vital component in an otherwise USA-made product and this is permissible under the "Buy American Act" requirements of .mil (etc) contracts.
It is not a permissible explanation under the rules governing "made in USA".

I think its a good thing that SureFire are labelling like this rather than not labelling at all.

Al


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 1, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I'm a new member and there are dozens and dozens of Surefire threads to search through. Wouldn't it be just as easy and a lot nicer to either post a link, ignore the question, or even ANSWER it?
> 
> Thanks



A lot of threads dealing with why is SF better than Xxxxx brand have ended poorly. This thread is about the LX2 and not about comparing to other brands. Do a search using google, cpf only, at the top of every CPF page trying out different phrases. I would have to do the search myself to give you a link, so better you than me do the searching. Kestrel was not being nasty with you, nor rude either. 

Just some friendly advise. 

Bill


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 1, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I'm showing my ignorance I know...but why are Surefires like the LX2 worth more money than other brands that seem to have equal or even superior specifications? I understand that Surefire is reputed to measure lumens in a more accurate manner but I trust the excellent reviews here that sometimes include lumen figures.
> 
> I guess I'm asking why a 200 lumen Surefire is worth more than a Eagletac (just one example) with twice the brightness or a Liteflux with more advanced features?



BECAUSE SUREFIRE IS ##########1 :twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2009)

Just tossing up a pic of something I am working on. I had to put that empty space to use and I wanted tritium for this light.








I cut the slots too long but if it lasts a few weeks of carry without any problems I'll do it again with a better eye for detail. This is just the prototype. The whole hollow space under the clip is filled with Devcon 2-ton but I let it cure off of the light so nothing is permanant.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 1, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Wouldn't it be just as easy and a lot nicer to either post a link, ignore the question, or even ANSWER it?


I can't even keep track of the threads I really enjoy - Malkoff and technical SureFire threads for example. The problem with ignoring it is that it leaves the (off-topic) discussion open for others to discuss - I was just trying to encourage the idea of that discussion being done in other threads. Sorry if I sounded rude.:tinfoil:


Bullzeyebill said:


> A lot of threads dealing with why is SF better than Xxxxx brand have ended poorly. This thread is about the LX2 and not about comparing to other brands. Do a search using google, cpf only, at the top of every CPF page trying out different phrases. I would have to do the search myself to give you a link, so better you than me do the searching. Kestrel was not being nasty with you, nor rude either.


Thanks Bill, that's where I'm coming from - those threads often do end poorly and it can get tiresome to debate that topic. On the other hand, this is a great technical thread about a new SF product.:thumbsup:


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 1, 2009)

Great output! It looks like an awesome light, but I´ll wait for the LX1 too...

Surefire using Asian (chinese? japanese? taiwanese?) leds *IS* funny... Some guys around here will have a heart attack knowing that. 

I trust Surefire quality control. It doesn´t matter if the LED is chinese, japanese, or any "ese"...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 1, 2009)

Sgt, your trit mod looks great. Classy, actually.

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know. I can do better next time, I rushed it. Thank you very much for the support though!



Sgt. LED said:


> Just tossing up a pic of something I am working on. I had to put that empty space to use and I wanted tritium for this light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucky (Jul 1, 2009)

My LX2 is on the way. I already ordered today before seeing the latest comparison shots against the E2DL, but now I am really excited.

By comparing my E2DL to my E1B I have a suspicion that my E2DL is not one of the aberrations that some seem to have gotten lucky with. Hopefully, the LX2 will be significantly brighter as prime77's photos show.


----------



## o0o (Jul 1, 2009)

Got mine today.

Still light here being on the wrong coast.

Will test it when it gets dark.


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I got my lx2 about an hour after I made the last post. Man surefire really classed up their packaging. In the pics i've seen it looked nice, but there is texture for everything on the outer box...really nice. Upon turning it on and comparing it to my e2dl, I noticed that while yes it is brighter, the led is ever so slightly off center from the TIR lens. Not terrible but  noticeable. Does anyone know how to fix this?:thinking: I can't wait until it gets dark so I can test it out!!


----------



## nismotor (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm also holding out for the LX1.

Man, following this thread everyday makes me wonder how great the LX1 will turn out. And I still haven't caved in yet.


----------



## youreacrab (Jul 1, 2009)

Within the past year, I have owned (and sold, mostly) about 45-50 of the most popular lights on this forum (various Fenix, Surefire, EagleTac, Nitecore, etc.). At an estimated average of $60 per light, that's in the ballpark of $3000—and that doesn't even include the lights I bought twice. The Surefire LX2 is, without a doubt, tops. Simple yet versitle, rugged yet svelte. What are you waiting for?


----------



## RWT1405 (Jul 1, 2009)

What am I waiting for? I'm waiting for an LX2, like the OLD L2, all spill/flood, no TIR. THAT'S what I'm waiting for.

I'm very happy for all those who like their new lights, I just hope SF will give those of us who need/want a light with spill/flood, a light that works for us. 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2009)

Open the head and put in a reflector.
Not too hard.
Boil the head. Remove the optic. Get someone to turn a reflector down a bit for you and you are all set.

Alternatively you could open the head and place a stronger LDF between the lens and optic. Cheaper and faster. You can customize it to just the strength you like. 
Why wait on Surefire?


----------



## youreacrab (Jul 1, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Open the head and put in a reflector.
> Not too hard.
> 
> Boil the head. Remove the optic. Get someone to turn a reflector down a bit for you and you are all set.


 
F04 beamshaper


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2009)

That's what's on mine now! Makes it 4 lights in 1.

Of course if you want to pocket carry it the rubber does hang up on the pocket interior pretty badly, is there a holster that you can use with the F04 on the light?


----------



## RWT1405 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Sgt. LED, but no thanks. 

I'm not one to spend $200 on a light & then have to open it up & "fix" it. Unless, of course, it is a P60 type that will take a Malkoff drop-in. That's as far as my "fixing" a light goes, that I will use for carry/work.

But I am very glad for all of you who enjoy the new lights! Enjoy! Enjoy! 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2009)

Tell you what, if you do cave in and buy one I'll open it for you and give you a few different samples of LDF.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 1, 2009)

I can see RWT1405's point. I myself was sad to see that SF was going to give up the nice spill beam of the Lux V L4 (KL4), and likewise the similar beam shape of the L2, great room sweepers with no real defined overly bright hotspot to distract you. No need to add a beam shaper, they did not need them. The new L4 and LX2 are not the replacement for the Lux V L4 and L2, and are really a different kinds of light, and they should never be considered the new L4's and L2's. A SF Cree MCE, for example, toned down in these two lights would have done the trick, and be much brighter and newer and we shouldn't have to mod a light to achieve that.

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2009)

You are right. You shouldn't have to mod anything. 
But if flood without the use of the F04 is what you want from this light then you have to mod it. 

I liked the old KL4 beam myself when I could get ahold of one with no donut. It was great for 10 minutes at a time, any longer and it started burning me. Both issues were quickly solved when it was modded with a Seoul. No light is perfect and no light will suit everyone. Doing a bit of modding can be fun and it gets you closer to what you want. Again you are right however, you shouldn't have to mod it. Surefire should take custom orders!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 1, 2009)

The other part. If I had one of these LX2's, I would buy an F04, and mod it with an LDF lens. I am not against modding, and there is much fun in that, plus flexability.

Bill


----------



## prime77 (Jul 2, 2009)

If flood is what you want with your LX2 go do what I did to my E2DL for awhile. Go to Walmart and get some of this for under $5.





Scratch it up like this. The more you scratch is up the more the beam will be diffused.




Stick it on 




This is what it did to my E2DL. All flood. The LX2 would be even brighter.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 2, 2009)

prime77 said:


> If flood is what you want with your LX2 go do what I did to my E2DL for awhile. Go to Walmart and get some of this for under $5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1!

Excellent idea.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 2, 2009)

I did that to a mag lens once! Total flood. Have you tried putting a tiny bit of oil on it after the sanding? I swear it seemed to let more light through.

I like the version that has a rough or pebbly texture to start with. Not as floody as your homemade but it does clean a beam up really really well.


----------



## prime77 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I did that to a mag lens once! Total flood. Have you tried putting a tiny bit of oil on it after the sanding? I swear it seemed to let more light through.
> 
> I like the version that has a rough or pebbly texture to start with. Not as floody as your homemade but it does clean a beam up really really well.


I'll have to try the oil trick. I looked for the stuff that was already rough but all could find was the clear version. So I had to rough it up myself.


----------



## Entrope (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone here who have the LX2 also have the Inova InForce White (150 lumen)?

I've always found the InForce White to be god damn bright for a LED, and I have high expectations for the LX2 since it's being branded as having 200 lumens. Am still waiting for mine to arrive... but decided to ask first as I'm not expecting to have my paws on my LX2 till at least another week.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 2, 2009)

You'll spend $55 to fix a light, but not $2? The diffuser film can go on the OUTSIDE of the lens. <edit: I see Prime77 posted pictures of it> Many of mine have clear protective film or LDF if I need it (rare) on the outside.I don't get it. Spot beams are perfect because you can easily turn them into any flood you want. A floody light is stuck as a floody light - a one trick pony. Did anyone ever realize that SF viewed the Lux V lights as less than optimal - a compromised beam because that was all the Lux V could do? They would have made them thow further if they could. Now they can without a huge $300 PKEF turbo head.


RWT1405 said:


> Thanks Sgt. LED, but no thanks.
> 
> I'm not one to spend $200 on a light & then have to open it up & "fix" it. Unless, of course, it is a P60 type that will take a Malkoff drop-in. That's as far as my "fixing" a light goes, that I will use for carry/work.
> 
> ...


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know when the LX1 will be available?


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> Does anyone know when the LX1 will be available?


 
Surefire has said by the end of the year.



Bullzeyebill said:


> I can see RWT1405's point. I myself was sad to see that SF was going to give up the nice spill beam of the Lux V L4 (KL4), and likewise the similar beam shape of the L2, great room sweepers with no real defined overly bright hotspot to distract you. No need to add a beam shaper, they did not need them. The new L4 and LX2 are not the replacement for the Lux V L4 and L2, and are really a different kinds of light, and they should never be considered the new L4's and L2's. A SF Cree MCE, for example, toned down in these two lights would have done the trick, and be much brighter and newer and we shouldn't have to mod a light to achieve that.
> 
> Bill


 
From the beamshots I have seen the new L4 seems pretty floody to me. It would be nice if they put an MC-E in the KL4 head as an option.  That should be floody. But, as has already been stated the F04 beam diffuser works great on my LX2 and gives me all the flood I could want and smoother than my L4/L2 to boot. Best of all the F04 comes off when I want throw. Have you seen the Titan T1A? I gives plenty of flood, like the old L4. I've been carrying the Titan T1A on my keychain and the LX2 in my pocket so I've already got my bases covered as far as having a flood light & a TIR light.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> Did anyone ever realize that SF viewed the Lux V lights as less than optimal - a compromised beam because that was all the Lux V could do? They would have made them throw further if they could. Now they can without a huge $300 PKEF turbo head.


 
Perhaps SF wasn't completely happy with the Lux V. But just as I count myself very lucky to have gotten my hands on a handmade Malkoff M60 (right before the production versions came out), I feel the same way with my old Lux V L4. Three words... No Donut Hole. :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 2, 2009)

Many thanks Sean!


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jul 2, 2009)

i wonder if prolong use on high on LX2 will melt the screen protector or the glue... :shrug:


----------



## hcd615 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just opened the package. WOW! From the packaging to the light, first class. The light is BRIGHT! Feels and looks great. It is 10:53 EDT. Only about 9 more hours until dark.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you for the offer Sgt. LED, that is very kind! Perhaps I will take you up on that at some point!

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## RWT1405 (Jul 2, 2009)

Blindasabat, perhaps I can explain to you why I want/need a "floody" light. 

I am a Paramedic, who works all night works. For me, the "old" L2 is almost perfect. For pt. care, the low setting on the L2 is what I need, as it allows me to work, starting IV's, drawing up meds, working a "code", etc.. The worst thing that happens is that someone trying to be "helpful" points an all "spot" 100 lmn. (+) light at me or at my pt., as I am now "blind" and/or can see nothing where they have the light pointed. 

I also like the "old" L2 for when I'm walking up to a house/ etc. and have the low setting on, to be able to see where I'm going w/o drawing a lot of attention to myself. BUT if I need more light, the HIGH setting is just an extra push away. 

I also carry a SF G2 w/ a Malkoff M60L (when I need a little more "reach") & have available to me a dept. issue SL-20, when I want/need it. I hope this helps you understand what I want/need in a light.

As always, My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## cue003 (Jul 2, 2009)

prime77 said:


> I'll have to try the oil trick. I looked for the stuff that was already rough but all could find was the clear version. So I had to rough it up myself.



If you want to find "rougher" stuff, then maybe find and try the ANTI GLARE screen protectors for iphones and such. They are easy to put on and take off. you could probably make a couple of these flood beams for various lights off one purchase. Most of the ones I have seen are decently thick and does not use adhesives.


----------



## youreacrab (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder what the chances are of surefire selling the head only. KX2C v.2. Would love one in black for my E2E.


----------



## isneyk (Jul 2, 2009)

homaygedd prime! once again, you are messing up my mind with those beamshots & that tree, that tree!

I said, good, it doesn't sound like much of a difference with the E2DL.
grrr. 
I guess not!


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 2, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I can see RWT1405's point. I myself was sad to see that SF was going to give up the nice spill beam of the Lux V L4 (KL4), and likewise the similar beam shape of the L2, great room sweepers with no real defined overly bright hotspot to distract you. No need to add a beam shaper, they did not need them. The new L4 and LX2 are not the replacement for the Lux V L4 and L2, and are really a different kinds of light, and they should never be considered the new L4's and L2's.


You have a very good point, I would agree that the older L2 filled a niche that SF is departing with the LX2. While I'm not a fan of my L2 and really like the SF TIR optics, I do question having most of SF's product line in this area nearly all TIR's. Their TIR with such minimal spill is actually a pretty specialized configuration.


----------



## TBrogden (Jul 2, 2009)

Received LX2 today. Using light meter, crude integrating box and Ra Clicky 140Cn as reference lumen level, I found my E2DL generates 163 lumens on high/8 on low while the LX2 generates 233 lumens on high and 19 on low.

I realize there are lots of sources for potential error but I think these are in the ballpark.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## cankster (Jul 2, 2009)

RWT1405 said:


> Blindasabat, perhaps I can explain to you why I want/need a "floody" light.
> 
> I am a Paramedic, who works all night works. For me, the "old" L2 is almost perfect. For pt. care, the low setting on the L2 is what I need, as it allows me to work, starting IV's, drawing up meds, working a "code", etc.. The worst thing that happens is that someone trying to be "helpful" points an all "spot" 100 lmn. (+) light at me or at my pt., as I am now "blind" and/or can see nothing where they have the light pointed.
> 
> ...



I just had Milkyspit turn a Surefire L2 into a two stage 10 low, 700 lumen high light that practically lights up my entire back yard at 40 feet. Bright and huge. Its like a NT 120 except if the brightest spot in the NT at 40 feet was 25-36 square feet, the Milkyspit was 750-1000 square feet. I had a friend of mine shine his L2 in the back yard, then I turned mine on. He asked that I never do that again. LOL.

Cankster


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 2, 2009)

cankster said:


> I just had Milkyspit turn a Surefire L2 into a two stage 10 low, 700 lumen high light that practically lights up my entire back yard at 40 feet. Bright and huge. Its like a NT 120 except if the brightest spot in the NT at 40 feet was 25-36 square feet, the Milkyspit was 750-1000 square feet. I had a friend of mine shine his L2 in the back yard, then I turned mine on. He asked that I never do that again. LOL.
> 
> Cankster



700 Lumens flood light?  Do I sense some jealousy there? :devil:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 2, 2009)

Sean, we need one of your run time graphs for the LX2.

Bill

Just found your runtime in other thread.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 2, 2009)

OK, OK. 

After a few days of EDC, the clip has held sturdy in Jeans, slacks, and Khakis. :twothumbs

Can this thing thorw a beam of big white light or what?!


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 2, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> You have a very good point, I would agree that the older L2 filled a niche that SF is departing with the LX2. While I'm not a fan of my L2 and really like the SF TIR optics, I do question having most of SF's product line in this area nearly all TIR's. Their TIR with such minimal spill is actually a pretty specialized configuration.



it's hilarious to see people complain about the the tight beam pattern of the TIRs. 

It ain't rocket science people, you can get a nice spill with huge hotspot with a Diffuser on the LX2, but you can't get a tight beam with an L2 lux V.

the option is there, use it. The FM04 only costs like 12 bucks.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Sean, we need one of your run time graphs for the LX2.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Just found your runtime in other thread.




Runtime test 1H 25M in regulation, 2H 2M to 50%. Held in hand to keep cool. 
Current draw is .776A on fairly fresh Surefire cells.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 2, 2009)

270winchester said:


> it's hilarious to see people complain about the the tight beam pattern of the TIRs.
> 
> It ain't rocket science people, you can get a nice spill with huge hotspot with a Diffuser on the LX2, but you can't get a tight beam with an L2 lux V.
> 
> the option is there, use it. The FM04 only costs like 12 bucks.


Hey, I'm not complaining, I like the TIR's. And I rather dislike my floody, greenish-tinted L2. However, I think it would at least make some sense to at least keep one 'flooder' in the SF lineup. How many TIR's do they have in their lineup now? It's like, the only real difference between most of their one & two cell E-series & L-series 'Cree' lights are their output levels...:shrug: There's so much product overlap in their current lineup it's just .

If SF thought that anybody had an actual use for a floody beam like the FM04 would provide, perhaps they should package it with one of their lights (something like what SF is offering with their new G3-fluorescent package with the included diffusers). Instead, they promote the *TIR* in the:

L1
L2X
E1B
E2DL
etc
etc
etc
etc...

Heck, I'm in engineering, not marketing. But if a company is making over a dozen top-quality light models, filling every niche that they can think of with CR123 multi-level wonderlights, why drop the 'flooder' niche completely, but offer more TIR throwers than I can count?

I have a flip-up red filter for my C3 (particularly because I value having an additional lower level that doesn't blind me during close-quarter work), but how often do I have it on my light? Pretty much never, as I don't like my lights to get any fatter around the fattest point already, and dislike having bolt-ons, flip-ups, etc on my working tools.

I don't know... I agree that this new light looks great, but Bill is right on when he wonders why the multi-level 'flood' niche is getting dropped. It's not like SF needs more TIR throwers than they already have....

OK, end rant. *I love SF's* but I also know that the faithful doesn't like dissent in the ranks...


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> Hey, I'm not complaining, I like the TIR's. And I dislike my floody, greenish L2. However, I think it would at least make some sense to at least keep one 'flooder' in the SF lineup. How many TIR's do they have in their lineup now? It's like, the only real difference between most of their one & two cell E-series & L-series 'Cree' lights are their output levels...:shrug: There's so much product overlap in their current lineup it's just .



Isn't the new L4 a flood light? It's more a flood light than if it had a TIR. And the Titan T1A is certainly a flood light.


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 2, 2009)

a comparable flood light is easily achievable with a diffuser lens, but Surefire most likely doesn't see that to be their effort to build a dedicated flood light when they can just offer the diffuser cap.

It wouldn't be too difficult to offer a light in the LX2 format with a diffusing lens or a sputtered reflector, but the actual market demand is, I suspect, too small to warrant a different model.



Kestrel said:


> Hey, I'm not complaining, I like the TIR's. And I dislike my floody, greenish L2. However, I think it would at least make some sense to at least keep one 'flooder' in the SF lineup. How many TIR's do they have in their lineup now? It's like, the only real difference between most of their one & two cell E-series & L-series 'Cree' lights are their output levels...:shrug: There's so much product overlap in their current lineup it's just .


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 2, 2009)

The L4 could be satisfactory in that regard, but isn't it a single-level? The multiple-output-level E-series and L-series are all TIR's now, aren't they?:shrug:

And regarding customer awareness of the FM04, when was the last time anyone noticed it being promoted on their website? Or seeing an FM04 in a SF display case in a store? Of the few people I know of who are aware of SureFire outside of CPF, how many know about the possibility of a diffuser? Zero. It's like keeping potential customers in the dark is one of SF's missions...

Maybe the new Aviator will fill this niche, I don't know. Reading tea leaves and bugging Size15 are about the only ways to figure out where SF is trying to go.

Anyway, I think I'm going OT here...

*OK. Drinking a beer. Yes, the LX2 looks wonderful. Truly the best LED light SF has ever made. Near perfection. Yes, I want one. OK.*


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2009)

Sean said:


> Isn't the new L4 a flood light? It's more a flood light than if it had a TIR. And the Titan T1A is certainly a flood light.


...and the L5, the U2, and all of the P60L lights.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah i agree that the P60L lights are.
When i got my 6PDL (first SF), one of the reasons i loved it so much, was the fact that it was so different to my other lights (Tk11's etc).

I liked the floodier, lower output of it 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 2, 2009)

The niceness about the Lux V flood type lights is there is no real defined hotspot that you notice. Yes, the P60L has a wide spread of light but not like the KL4 or A2 type of spread with the nice smooth transition from center beam to edge. No real "hot spot" of any note, but of course brighter in the center than edge. 

Bill


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, I see what your saying.

I still have to get a true flood light... but the choices :shakehead


----------



## recDNA (Jul 2, 2009)

cankster said:


> I just had Milkyspit turn a Surefire L2 into a two stage 10 low, 700 lumen high light that practically lights up my entire back yard at 40 feet. Bright and huge. Its like a NT 120 except if the brightest spot in the NT at 40 feet was 25-36 square feet, the Milkyspit was 750-1000 square feet. I had a friend of mine shine his L2 in the back yard, then I turned mine on. He asked that I never do that again. LOL.
> 
> Cankster


 


But if the SF lights are so good why modify them? Aren't there other brands that would be as bright as your mod out of the box? Once you modify the SF it really isn't a SF any more. Is it the reflector or the clicky or the tube that is so superior?

I'm not trying to be provocative. I just want to understand. It seems everybody agrees SF is the best...and then they can't wait to modify them into something ELSE?

Is the LX2 good enough so that there is no point in adding a drop in to make it better?


----------



## cankster (Jul 2, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> 700 Lumens flood light?  Do I sense some jealousy there? :devil:



Umm. I don't know about that. Milkyspit rated it. I was just giving alternative possibilities for a very bright floody light.

Cankster


----------



## cankster (Jul 2, 2009)

recDNA said:


> But if the SF lights are so good why modify them? Aren't there other brands that would be as bright as your mod out of the box? Once you modify the SF it really isn't a SF any more. Is it the reflector or the clicky or the tube that is so superior?
> 
> I'm not trying to be provocative. I just want to understand. It seems everybody agrees SF is the best...and then they can't wait to modify them into something ELSE?
> 
> Is the LX2 good enough so that there is no point in adding a drop in to make it better?



I hear what you are saying but I wanted a 6" by 1" light that put out as much light as possible. I also wanted it to be 2 stage like a my old L2 was where I could us it to read maps at night in my truck etc and then also have the power when I needed it. I personally love the L2 2 stage interface much better than the clicky style. I am not sure where else or what else would have given me what I got from Milkyspit. 6" by 1" form factor using square L2 body with 2 stage tailcap. 10 lumen low and 700 on high (I have not tested its OTF output but this was Milkyspits emitter lumen rating). I was very pleased with this light. I had been waiting and waiting for the UB2, so this was a very good substitute.

Cankster


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jul 2, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I just want to understand. It seems everybody agrees SF is the best...and then they can't wait to modify them into something ELSE?



Easy answer, modding is fun, and you get a custom light in an E Series form factor. Once I get my LX2, if it's not bright as I expect or want it to be, you better believe that I'm swapping out the driver to an SOB 1000. :devil:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 2, 2009)

recDNA, you are missing something here. If a Surefire, or what ever light was just perfect, some people would mod it to their liking. When you become more of a flashaholic you will understand. You read my previous posts, SF's are just great because they are. No real rhyme or reason to that, and don't really expect any, cause all you will get it people trying to tell you why SF lights are good, and they will have all kinds of reasons that you may not ever understand, and it is not important, really, that you understand these reasons, ETC. 

Bill


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 2, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> The L4 could be satisfactory in that regard, but isn't it a single-level? The multiple-output-level E-series and L-series are all TIR's now, aren't they?:shrug:
> 
> And regarding customer awareness of the FM04, when was the last time anyone noticed it being promoted on their website? Or seeing an FM04 in a SF display case in a store? Of the few people I know of who are aware of SureFire outside of CPF, how many know about the possibility of a diffuser? Zero. It's like keeping potential customers in the dark is one of SF's...


 


I work for a large distributer and we have 5 F04's on the shelf next to both SureFire display cases but you're right....they dont sell!! i try to explain to people how useful they are and they never seem to really comprehend why they could be so important! come to think of it the last person to buy one was.....well.....ME!:ironic:


----------



## recDNA (Jul 2, 2009)

cankster said:


> I hear what you are saying but I wanted a 6" by 1" light that put out as much light as possible. I also wanted it to be 2 stage like a my old L2 was where I could us it to read maps at night in my truck etc and then also have the power when I needed it. I personally love the L2 2 stage interface much better than the clicky style. I am not sure where else or what else would have given me what I got from Milkyspit. 6" by 1" form factor using square L2 body with 2 stage tailcap. 10 lumen low and 700 on high (I have not tested its OTF output but this was Milkyspits emitter lumen rating). I was very pleased with this light. I had been waiting and waiting for the UB2, so this was a very good substitute.
> 
> Cankster


 
Don't get me wrong...I'd LOVE to have your modified SF. Just wondered why another stock 700 lumen light wouldn't do the trick. 200 lumens from the LX2 seems great to me but 700 is better than 200! LOL

The SF are a little rich for my blood as it is and then adding another $100 or more to modify it..well...I would need another job!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 2, 2009)

CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> Easy answer, modding is fun, and you get a custom light in an E Series form factor. Once I get my LX2, if it's not bright as I expect or want it to be, you better believe that I'm swapping out the driver to an SOB 1000. :devil:


 
I guess I'm saying that I would modify a cheaper flashlight if I were going to do a mod. Hey, I'm the first to admit I'm beneath novice here....just trying to understand. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks, but I never said you don't need flood. I said you can get flood from a spot light by applying diffuser films. Prime77 even illustrated the method. 


RWT1405 said:


> Blindasabat, perhaps I can explain to you why I want/need a "floody" light...


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jul 3, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I guess I'm saying that I would modify a cheaper flashlight if I were going to do a mod. Hey, I'm the first to admit I'm beneath novice here....just trying to understand. Thanks for your patience.




Don't get me wrong, I mod cheap flashlights too but in the end, if you start off with cheap flashlight, you end up with well... a cheap mod. :thumbsdow


BTW, I have a lot of cheaper flashlights (cheap as in quality, not price) but they do backup and car duty. Also as loner lights :thumbsup:

Sorry for going off topic. 

Back on topic. I hope I get the LX2 SOON!


----------



## prime77 (Jul 3, 2009)

It's interesting talk about floody lights. And why did SF get rid of all their flood lights. So I had to take some shots of what the LX2 can do with the F04 on it. These are with the LUX 5 L4.











Not bad at all. Almost lights up my whole front yard. Much more flood than the L4. Makes the LX2 a useful light in any situation. Name another light that can go from this:




To this:




in about a second.


----------



## cankster (Jul 3, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'd LOVE to have your modified SF. Just wondered why another stock 700 lumen light wouldn't do the trick. 200 lumens from the LX2 seems great to me but 700 is better than 200! LOL
> 
> The SF are a little rich for my blood as it is and then adding another $100 or more to modify it..well...I would need another job!



I am not aware of another stock light of these dimensions that is anything like what Milkyspit made for me. That is why I paid him to do it. I could not get it any other way. But you are right it was not cheap. I am presently using my vast powers to stop myself from getting a LX2. What a bright spot that is.

Cankster


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2009)

prime77 said:


> Not bad at all. Almost lights up my whole front yard. Much more flood than the L4. Makes the LX2 a useful light in any situation. Name another light that can go from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
For those who can't wait for the new all LED A2, an LX2 + F04 seems a great substitute.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jul 3, 2009)

These shots are really great. I have the diffuser but it was just lying there after I sold my E2DL. I'm now totally hoping the light will reach my doorsteps today. Like right now.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 3, 2009)

It just crossed my mind that the good old Magcharger puts out 200 lumen. And now we have this tiny SF LX2 putting out the same amount. 

Darn, it's hard to resist buying this LX2, especially after seeing those wonderful beamshots. But for me the waiting game continues as I love the UI of the U2/U2A with the 6 levels...


----------



## recDNA (Jul 3, 2009)

cankster said:


> I am not aware of another stock light of these dimensions that is anything like what Milkyspit made for me. That is why I paid him to do it. I could not get it any other way. But you are right it was not cheap. I am presently using my vast powers to stop myself from getting a LX2. What a bright spot that is.
> 
> Cankster


 

I really want one so I can figure out the whole SF thing...and now that they have a bright LED I'm tempted...but I'd need a discount. $195 is a little steep.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 3, 2009)

How easy is it to put on the F04 in the dark?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 3, 2009)

CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> Don't get me wrong, I mod cheap flashlights too but in the end, if you start off with cheap flashlight, you end up with well... a cheap mod. :thumbsdow
> 
> 
> BTW, I have a lot of cheaper flashlights (cheap as in quality, not price) but they do backup and car duty. Also as loner lights :thumbsup:
> ...


 
After seeing the beamshots I want one too! But I don't think I'd want to modify it any time soon. Looks terrific as is.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 3, 2009)

270winchester said:


> it's hilarious to see people complain about the the tight beam pattern of the TIRs.
> 
> It ain't rocket science people, you can get a nice spill with huge hotspot with a Diffuser on the LX2, but you can't get a tight beam with an L2 lux V.
> 
> the option is there, use it. The FM04 only costs like 12 bucks.



Good call. I have a Surefire beamshaper on my KL1 and it's the way to go for flood. And like you mentioned, it's easily reversable.

Better than 90% of the time I prefer throw to flood.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jul 3, 2009)

recDNA, I ordered mine from the ebay dealer for 175.00. Putting on the F04 is way to easy so yes, putting it on in the dark is no problem.


----------



## Marlinaholic (Jul 3, 2009)

I grabbed mine off Fleabay too, but the better known flashlight stores are just as good a place to buy one if you need the 12 or so batteries they throw in. Trouble is I just bought 50 batteries from batterystation, so I don't need more right now. Can't wait for it to get here, my E2DL and R2 P60 drop in were pretty much my brightest lights with throw, and pretty much on par with one another for brightness, so its hard to imagine something even brighter then they are.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 3, 2009)

recDNA said:


> How easy is it to put on the F04 in the dark?



about as easy as putting on a baseball hat...

just a rubber cap with a diffuser lens built in. now screwing, no adjusting, etc.


----------



## Death's Head (Jul 3, 2009)

I just got mine for less than $159 shipped from a store sponsoring CPF. Spyder Tactical. Use the discount.


----------



## o0o (Jul 3, 2009)

First impressions about my LX2... very powerful. On high, it not only lit up my backyard, but also my neighbors. 

Not sure I'd be too excited an LX1. I mean, the runtime on high would be awful.

*I'm more interested in an LX3 possibility. Bump the output up to like 225 rated lumens, and given the third battery it should still run longer than the LX2.*


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jul 3, 2009)

Death's Head said:


> I just got mine for less than $159 shipped from a store sponsoring CPF. Spyder Tactical. Use the discount.



:huh:

thats a steal


----------



## BillSXT2002 (Jul 3, 2009)

For those of you with a 120 lumen L4 also, is the LX2 a reason to give up the L4? I just acquired a new L4 in trade, and I figured before I decide to keep it, I might just go for the LX2 instead.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 3, 2009)

Death's Head said:


> I just got mine for less than $159 shipped from a store sponsoring CPF. Spyder Tactical. Use the discount.



 $160!!  Even harder to resist now!


----------



## rejeme (Jul 3, 2009)

Regarding the dimensions of the LX2; is the head the diameter of the E2DL and the body the diameter of the 6P?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 3, 2009)

rejeme said:


> Regarding the dimensions of the LX2; is the head the diameter of the E2DL and the body the diameter of the 6P?


The L1/L2/A2 family (including the LX1/LX2 etc) body diameter is a bit larger than the E-Series body diameter but a bit smaller than the standard-body family (aka 6P @ 1").

As a result, the models using the two-stage pressure switch have a noticeably different feel and heft when you hold and grip them. For example I find the E-Series body too thin and the standard body (1") unnecessarily fat but the likes of the A2 and the L2 and their 'modern' brethren feel pretty much perfect

I've not measured the E2DL (etc) bezel and LX2 (etc) bezel with a gauge but I get the impression they are the same as much as makes any difference.
The 'front' of these bezels is 'standardised' to allow the E-Series BeamFilters to fit.


----------



## Hef (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a E1B backup that I really like, one of the things I really like is the "clicky" switch. I want a new SF and the LX2 is calling my name, the only thing holding me back is that is doen not have a clicky switch. Are there plans to release the LX2 with a clicky. Thanks guys


----------



## Illumination (Jul 3, 2009)

Hef said:


> I have a E1B backup that I really like, one of the things I really like is the "clicky" switch. I want a new SF and the LX2 is calling my name, the only thing holding me back is that is doen not have a clicky switch. Are there plans to release the LX2 with a clicky. Thanks guys



The switch used on the LX2 (and the L1, A1, etc.) is awesome. Very, very practical. Much better than a clickie, IMHO.

The closest Surefire you will get with a clickie is the E2DL, though evidently not as bright.

I doubt the LX2 will be released as a clickie - its more likely the E2DL will be upgraded in the future to be as bright as the LX2.


----------



## Hef (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe I don't understand how the switch works on the LX2, could you explain what makes the switch so practical. I really appreciate it. I really like SF lights and want another one bad! I want to make sure the next one is the right one for me. Thanks again.


----------



## cankster (Jul 3, 2009)

Hef said:


> Maybe I don't understand how the switch works on the LX2, could you explain what makes the switch so practical. I really appreciate it. I really like SF lights and want another one bad! I want to make sure the next one is the right one for me. Thanks again.



I would pay $100 extra if that is what it cost for a SF 2 stage switch. Why. Because for me I almost always only want 2 levels of light. A low profile map reader, avoid stepping in holes etc level, and full blast. With my NT if you clicked it on it was full blast then you had to double or triple click to get to your desired level. I found myself holding the light against my palm so as not to ruin my night vision until I got to the low setting. With the SF you can slightly press the switch and get low. Release it and its off. Or push it all the way at any time and its on high. Release it and its off. If you want it to stay on for a long time, screw it in a little and it stays on low, more and it stays on high. I love it.

Cankster


----------



## MikeF (Jul 3, 2009)

Hef said:


> Maybe I don't understand how the switch works on the LX2, could you explain what makes the switch so practical. I really appreciate it. I really like SF lights and want another one bad! I want to make sure the next one is the right one for me. Thanks again.


 
The switch threads onto the tail as do all other Surefire Switches. To lockout the LX2 so it doesn't come on in your pocket you un-screw it so when you push the button it then does not come on when the tailcap button is pushed. To use the light you twist the switch clockwise as you are holding the flashlight until pressing the switch makes contact. If you twist it far enough and press it hard enough it will light up first at low level then with more pressure it will go to high level. If you wist to have it on continously, keep twisting clockwise ant it will light up on low power and firther twisting will engage high power. Hope that makes sense.

There has been some discussion about the levels and suitability of the Low at 15 Lumens and High at 200 Lumens. For me, the levels are perfect. I find the low level to be perfect for closeup detailed tasks like reading and detailed tasks, and High power at 200 lumens with the TIR beam pattern a great tool for checking overhead power line clearances for the mast on my microwave ENG broadcast trucks and checking street numbers etc in the early morning hours I work. I have a new favorite EDC.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 3, 2009)

For me the F04 is not a solution, it's a band-aid. I had one on my old KL1 and after a while, it kept popping off everytime I pulled out my light. Also, it kinda kills output.


----------



## Kenpcfl (Jul 3, 2009)

Man this thread was killling me! I was planning on an E2DL but succumbed to everyone's comments. I just ordered from ST with the CPF discount for $156 delivered.


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 3, 2009)

Saw a LX2 at Plaza Cutlery, almost bought it, but then I remembered I spent all my flashlight $$$ on McGizmos Maybe next month...

-Mayo


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 3, 2009)

can someone PLEASE PM me the copuon code for Spyder Tactical....i am trying to buy an LX2!! thanks!  :naughty:


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 3, 2009)

Kenpcfl said:


> Man this thread was killling me! I was planning on an E2DL but succumbed to everyone's comments. I just ordered from ST with the CPF discount for $156 delivered.


 
I have the ED2L, but I decided I have to try test this one out. Not sure if I can warm to the interface, I put up with it on my recent A2, and ancient L1 which gets little use. I'm prefering the clicky, but with two modes it is annoying when you end up in the wrong mode. Luckily in my situations it's not a big deal to get it back to where I want. Clearly an interface is designed for a particular usage, so I can see the positive sides of both of these. I don't need tactical, HDS/Ra has the best interface for me.



FrogmanM said:


> Saw a LX2 at Plaza Cutlery, almost bought it, but then I remembered I spent all my flashlight $$$ on McGizmos Maybe next month...
> 
> -Mayo


 
I'll trade you a LX2 for a McGizmo! Don't worry i'm not offended by the loud *NO* you just uttered!  I never have enough money in my paypal account that I can buy one. Not to mention camping out in the threads watching for availability. The saving grace is I don't have to decide which model and configuration.

The LX2 is looking pretty nice, but even nicer is some of the pricing I'm seeing. It may not last long, but it's an unexpected pleasent surprise. Maybe this will give them a good idea on how to reduce that large Silver E1B inventory (hint to SF: $85), or how about a coupon for everyone that registers an LX2? Just trying to help you out.

I hope I  when I see the LX2.


----------



## Sean (Jul 4, 2009)

Scotty007 said:


> can someone PLEASE PM me the copuon code for Spyder Tactical....i am trying to buy an LX2!! thanks!  :naughty:



See HERE for CPF discounts & codes.


----------



## cankster (Jul 4, 2009)

Alas, Weakness. $156 shipped from Spyder Tactical.

Cankster


----------



## Bronco (Jul 4, 2009)

cankster said:


> Alas, Weakness. $156 shipped from Spyder Tactical.
> 
> Cankster



Methinks Spyder Tactical is seeing a spike in business today.


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Methinks Spyder Tactical is seeing a spike in business today.


 

I think you are right! I know from personal experience....ordered one 3 hours ago... That discount is untouchable...i would get it at work for more than double that discount but due to the "shitty economy" we got the T1A instead and "cant afford anymore lights right now"...boy what a damn stupid mistake that was...too bad i dont run the show over there, things would be alot different...ok RANT OVER!!:shakehead


----------



## Death's Head (Jul 4, 2009)

So yeah, that's $156 that I'm getting it for. My LX2 has been ordered and shipped!


----------



## rejeme (Jul 4, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Methinks Spyder Tactical is seeing a spike in business today.



Mewonders if they have enough stock to fill orders.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 4, 2009)

rejeme said:


> Mewonders if they have enough stock to fill orders.



Not any more 

Hopefully they won't change the discount code.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 4, 2009)

Continued...


----------

